# House Millithor in COSQ: part 4



## Endur (Apr 12, 2004)

Part 4 of House Millithor in the City of the Spider Queen


----------



## Endur (Apr 12, 2004)

The Matron and the other observers realize that the pool of black tar is some kind of monster after watching it grab several bats.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 12, 2004)

"I suspect weapons are useless against this creature. We will have to destroy it with spells. Do not approach it."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 12, 2004)

"We will then enter through the smaller holes, my spawn and I." Torellan positions himself next to the small hole he made for himself, then commands the bat swarms inside through the large opening, flying as high as possible to avoid the 'thing' on the floor. He gives them a few seconds so that the rebels inside will have their attention focused on them, then signals to his vampire companion to move through the hole reserved for it. He does the same himself. 
Once inside, he will materialize over a group of the defenders, falling on them, hopefully knocking one out in the process.


----------



## Endur (Apr 12, 2004)

Torellen does not see any defenders on the warehouse level other than a few shrieking fungi and the vast black pool of tar.

Some of the doors to the warehouses are open, others appear closed.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 12, 2004)

How close are the fungi to the tar?


----------



## Endur (Apr 12, 2004)

Looking around, Torellen realizes that the original fungus that was shrieking at his vampiric children is now gone, totally smashed by the huge pool of tar that also smashed the vampires.

Ten feet beyond the pool of tar are a trio fungi that have now taken to shrieking (approximately thirty-five feet from the entrance). 



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> How close are the fungi to the tar?


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 12, 2004)

Torellan materializes some twenty feet behind the fungi and starts bombing them with his daggers, concentrating on one until it goes down, then moving to the next one.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 12, 2004)

The Matron stands by, deigning to allow her associates to clean up the mess.


----------



## Endur (Apr 12, 2004)

Torellen destroys a trio of fungi.  One of the fungi actually moved forward and attacked Torellen, but did no damage to his vampiric body.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 13, 2004)

Torellan quickly inspects the fungi for items of worth, then starts searching the place for signs of the rebels. He keeps a sharp eye on possible other hazards, and makes sure that the black slime isn't coming his way.


----------



## Endur (Apr 13, 2004)

Nobody in sight on the abandoned warehouse level.  Is Torellen heading into any of the warehouses or going down the tunnel towards the Commoner Level?

The black pool of tar does not move.  The fungi do not appear to have any items of worth, unless perhaps they are edible.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 13, 2004)

Narcelia allows herself a small smile. _Perhaps you were more ambitious than I had thought, sister,_ she thinks as she dresses. _It would be an easy thing to rid yourself of the Matron and have the House for yourself, but now I have returned._ She frowns slightly, though, remembering the words of Kripp. _I wonder what my sister the emissary received from the fish's master._ She studies the trio idly. Aloud she says, "Yes, let us return with all haste to the Matron. We have matters to discuss." She suppresses a shudder and then moves away from Kilcif, attempting to re-assert her dominance.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 13, 2004)

To back up a smidge . . .


			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Kilcif notes the smack with a growl that sounds more lustful than angered he continues leers down at her but he quickly shakes his head trying to regains his composure as he responds to her demands he seems to lack the usually dislike for authority, “Yes I have armor and even a weapon or two.”
> 
> He pulls out a studded leather armor, a buckler, a rapier and a dagger that all seems to be in near flawless shape.  He keeps his grip on it as allows her to take it and he speaks in a serious tone, “This is mine and this is above what my contract states I need to do so I’m not doing it for any other reason that I want too.”   He smiles friendly like, “Consider it a gift, or a reward, I doubt anyone else in your family could have survived what you have.”
> 
> He gives a smile of friendly admiration as he lets the items leave his grip.



Narcelia scowls at Kilcif's reaction, not sure she likes the bugbear's lust or his admiration. She takes the things roughly from his grasp and pulls on the armor with practiced ease. As she works, she softens enough to say, "Thank you," as she straightens from adjusting the lower portions of the leathers. [I will update her character sheet to reflect this new state of being.]


----------



## Endur (Apr 13, 2004)

In the audience room, Edwin waits patiently for the Matron to respond to his request for the audience to end.

_Will this sadistic tyrant of a Matron never make up her mind?  I can not believe she would think me a simpleton that would fall for her fake charms or the demon's intimidation.  I need to be gone before "Butt Kicking for Goodness!" echoes through this chamber.  I can not die a third time to that rodent-loving buffon._

Dariel and Quertus enter the audience hall behind Edwin.  

Dariel's hands flash rapidly in drow sign language for the Matron's eyes.  

_"The Great Web is on Fire."_


----------



## Endur (Apr 13, 2004)

During the Commoner Revolt, a horrible smell came from the black pool of tar.  Tierak and Quertus were overcome with illness and vomited all over.  They did not recover until they moved some distance away from the black pool of tar.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 13, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> In the audience room, Edwin waits patiently for the Matron to respond to his request for the audience to end.
> 
> _Will this sadistic tyrant of a Matron never make up her mind?  I can not believe she would think me a simpleton that would fall for her fake charms or the demon's intimidation.  I need to be gone before "Butt Kicking for Goodness!" echoes through this chamber.  I can not die a third time to that rodent-loving buffon._
> 
> ...




ooc: I though the action in this time-frame was suspended until we had finished dealing with the rebellion, otherwise we wouldn't know what kind of forces we have at our disposal.


----------



## Xael (Apr 13, 2004)

Commoner revolt:

After backing away from the black pool, Quertus starts to look for opportunity to use _Disintegrate_ on the stupid goo. He'll do that as afar from possible.



Audience room:

As Quertus enters the room, he glances at the Red Wizard. He is polite enough not to interrupt the conversation though. When Dariel informs Matron about the fire, Quertus curses inside his mind. 

_*What now. First the rebellion and now this. I knew that kidnapping Morn would bring trouble.*_ 

He waits for Matron to ansver somebody before saying or doing anything.


----------



## Endur (Apr 13, 2004)

ooc: I think we can safely assume that all PCs survived the commoner rebellion and that you have a single-digit number of vampire flunkies based on the d4 days for new vampire creation.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: I though the action in this time-frame was suspended until we had finished dealing with the rebellion, otherwise we wouldn't know what kind of forces we have at our disposal.


----------



## Endur (Apr 13, 2004)

Quertus casts a spell that creates a ray of green.  The Ray of Green evaporates a small portion of the vast black pool of tar.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 13, 2004)

*The Battle in The Throne Room*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> ooc: I think we can safely assume that all PCs survived the commoner rebellion and that you have a single-digit number of vampire flunkies based on the d4 days for new vampire creation.




ooc: So how many vampires do we have, assuming a maximized rate of creation? 

--
(ooc: Assuming Zieggrek, Dariel, Quertus, Wraith-Morcane, Solom's apprentice and 8 elite Dominated guards are in the chamber with Edwin and the Matron) 

The Matron doesn't let the Red Wizard wait for her reply, but makes one slight gesture to all her servants in the room. _"Attack at my signal" _ 
She simultaneously rises from her throne and walks down towards Edwin, smiling amiably. "Your warning was most welcome, Rivil, and it may be that you have saved our House from a most unpleasant fate. I bid you leave to depart, with this gift to speed your passage from this place. Perhaps we shall call on your services again."
 She reaches for her belt, pulls out her Rod of the Viper and places it gently in Edwins hands, letting her own touch linger for a moment. With a thought she activates the Rod, turning it into its serpent form and ordering it to bury its fangs in human flesh. She then drawn her Scourge of Fangs and attacks!


----------



## Xael (Apr 13, 2004)

Stupid jelly-smashing:

Not really depressed by the fact that the creature is seemingly still alive (it's a friggin' tar...), Quertus decides to experiment a little. He will start by casting _Lightning Bolt_ at the ooze, followed by a _Scorching Ray_. If the tar is still "alive", he'll try if _Cone of Cold_ would work better.


----------



## Endur (Apr 13, 2004)

All three of the spells seem to affect it, electrifying, frying, and freezing the black tar.  However, the oozing pool of tar is quite large and as far as Quertus can tell, it is still quite capable of eating bats.

After the third blast, the now smaller and stiffer pool of tar reacts.  It floats into the air and flies back into one of the abandoned warehouses.  The door slams behind the flying pool of tar.


----------



## Endur (Apr 13, 2004)

Edwin howls in pain as the rod of the viper bites his skin.  One of his tattoos flashes blue.  His body transforms into a familar-looking black stone Gargoyle with red eyes.  Although the creature is no longer covered in dust.

The Gargoyle chants in under common.

“Ladies of the Drow.
Quatzl sells information.
Ten thousand gold.
Not a coin less.

Valuable Information.
It may save you.
Or end you sooner.

Will you buy?
Do you dare?
Do you fear?”


----------



## Xael (Apr 13, 2004)

Quertus "Jellykiller" Millithor:

Rather surprised by the unexpected event of seeing a tar fly, Quertus speaks to nobody in particular. "I don't know about you, but that thing is starting to annoy me. Who has ever heard of flying pools of goo? Oh well, I doubt that it chose that warehouse at random."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 13, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Quertus "Jellykiller" Millithor:
> 
> Rather surprised by the unexpected event of seeing a tar fly, Quertus speaks to nobody in particular. "I don't know about you, but that thing is starting to annoy me. Who has ever heard of flying pools of goo? Oh well, I doubt that it chose that warehouse at random."




"Pursue and destroy it, but be cautious; I want that thing's master.
Tierak, have one of the Bebiliths bash open that door and the other stand by to move trough the ethereal into the warehouse. Quertus must be protected while he deals with the ooze."
The Matron advances with the others.


----------



## Endur (Apr 13, 2004)

An invisible voice responds to Quertus telepathically.  Icho says:

"errr, master?  I've , well, that is to say, I've seen flying pools of goo.  In the, errrr, you know, the place I come from.  All sorts of strange things happen there.  The one known as the Faceless Lord has servants who look like flying pools of goo."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 13, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Edwin howls in pain as the rod of the viper bites his skin.  One of his tattoos flashes blue.  His body transforms into a familar-looking black stone Gargoyle with red eyes.  Although the creature is no longer covered in dust.
> 
> The Gargoyle chants in under common.
> 
> ...




ooc:   I don't know what to think. Does the Matron believe the gargoyle is an illusion interposed on top of Edwin, that Edwin was somehow shunted away by the golem's arrival (trough the effect of a Forbiddance), or that the Golem impersonated Edwin all along but sinply waited to be attacked before delivering it's message. Only an epic spell coulp possibly allow teleportation into the area of a Forbiddance, would the Matron be aware of this?


----------



## Endur (Apr 13, 2004)

An invisible voice responds to Quertus telepathically.  Icho says:

"errr, master?  I've , well, that is to say, I've seen flying pools of goo.  In the, errrr, you know, the place I come from.  All sorts of strange things happen there.  The one known as the Faceless Lord has servants who look like flying pools of goo."


----------



## Endur (Apr 13, 2004)

There is suddenly a large noise coming from the tunnel leading to the commoner level.

Many goblins and bugbears wielding clubs and knifes are charging up the tunnel towards Torellen.

With a roar Zieggrek rushed into battle, followed closely by Torellan and his single surviving vampire progeny.  

Zieggrek probably didn’t need the help, as he shreds the goblins and bugbears by the dozens.

However, he begins to notice something strange about these goblins and bugbears besides their courage.

The goblins are nearly as large and strong as bugbears.  The bugbears are nearly as large and strong as giants.  Their skin is covered in dried green liquid.  They suffer from numerous other mutations as well.  

They still die like goblinoid scum, though.

Behind them can be heard strange chanting you do not recognize, although the voices sound like male drow.


----------



## Endur (Apr 13, 2004)

ooc: Does Quertus have permanent Arcane Sight?  If so, he knows that the Forbiddance is no longer up.


----------



## Xael (Apr 13, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> "errr, master? I've , well, that is to say, I've seen flying pools of goo. In the, errrr, you know, the place I come from. All sorts of strange things happen there. The one known as the Faceless Lord has servants who look like flying pools of goo."



Quertus raises an eyebrow. "Interesting. I suppose that this one wasn't one of the minions of this Faceless Lord. Or can one really tell a difference between them?", he responds to Icho in quiet voice.

Then he proceeds to cast his general protective spells (_Mage Armor, Protection From Arrows, Shield_) and then follows others to near the warehouse.


In the case of Edwin:

Quertus readies to blast the whoever-mage into oblivion, and is rather surprised by his sudden change.

OOC: Does the Gargoyle radiate magic, and if yes, is it different or alike of Edwin's auras'.

Edit: Yes, Quertus has permanent _Arcane Sight_. When did the _Forbiddance_ disappear, or has Quertus noticed it's disappearance before?


----------



## Endur (Apr 13, 2004)

The Gargoyle radiates different magical auras than Edwin.

Quertus just noticed that the Forbiddance was missing when Edwin and the Gargoyle changed.  Quertus is not certain when it stopped, but he is sure that the Forbiddance was in place yesterday.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 13, 2004)

"Damn you, Zieggrek! Don't shred them all, we need the lesser creatures later!"
Torellan runs past the incoming goblinoids, not caring about them one bit (double move, I should be pretty untouchable for them). He heads towards the chanting.


----------



## Endur (Apr 13, 2004)

As Zieggrek stands knee deep in a pile of Goblinoid bodies, Torellan moves past him and the horde of Goblins and Bugbears by running on the ceiling.  

Torellan takes several hits from Goblinoid weapons, but none do any damage as he runs down the tunnel into the Commoner level.  

Several hundred Goblinoids are heading up the tunnel towards Zieggrek.  

On the commoner level, the drow are all wearing robes that conceal their body and hoods that conceal their faces.  They are chanting around the lake.  The lake is green and yellow bubbles are floating out of it.  

A line of normal Goblins leads into the lake.

A line of Mutant Goblins leads out of the lake heading towards the Warehouse level.

A couple of mutated stone giants are standing guard near the chanting drow.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 13, 2004)

"By the Abyss..."
Torellan looks for a few seconds, then throws his daggers at the chanting drow, both daggers to a different one.


----------



## Xael (Apr 13, 2004)

Goblinoid Horde:

Quertus' stares at the hordes of goblinoids attacking them. "This might be more serious that I thought. We need to find and stop the chanters. Zieggrek seems rather capable of keeping the goblinoids in order at the moment, but we don't know how many there are. I should be able to get past the horde without being seen, so with your permission, Matron, I would like to go ahead."


OOC: If the _Forbiddance_ isn't affecting the commoner level (and wherever Quertus is now) and Quertus gets the permission from Matron, Quertus will activate _Fly_ from his _Winged Boots_, cast _Improved Invisibility_, and _Dimension Door_ to the commoner level (or whatever is the probable source of goblinoids and chanting, preferably high in the air).

If the _Forbiddance_ prevents it, he will just wait for Zieggrek to slaughter the goblinoids and/or Torellan to return with information.


----------



## Endur (Apr 13, 2004)

The forbiddance only affects the noble level, so Quertus successfully manages to dimension door invisibly to the Commoner Level.  

Arriving on the commoner level, Quertus sees the chanting Drow assembled near the lake and the mutating goblins.

Quertus immediately recognizes the eye symbol that many of the drow wear as amulets.  The symbol of Ghaunador, the Elder Eye, an ancient horror that predates elven civilization.  Patron of Jubilex, the Faceless Lord of the Abyss.  

Quertus sees that Torellen is already tossing daggers to wound some of the chanting drow.  Blood stains their black robes.

Quertus sees that one of the chanters is wearing purple robes and knows that must be the leader.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 13, 2004)

Once Torellan is done with a dagger to each chanter, he starts bombing the stone giants, concentrating his attacks first on the other, then the other.


----------



## Xael (Apr 13, 2004)

As Quertus arrives to the lake, he takes few seconds to survey the area. _*The Faceless Lord. What a surprise.*_ He gets to business quickly though, as his Invisibility spell doesn't last too long. He flies to a appropriate distance and casts a spell at the chanters.

OOC: If they're close enough each other, _Evard's Black Tentacles _on the robe-men. If not, _Firebrand_ (explosions in order of importance: the drow, the giants, the mob).


----------



## Endur (Apr 13, 2004)

Evard's Black Tentacles causes tentacles to rise into the area grappling many of the drow.  

And then something really strange happens.

Two giagantic tentacled creatures rise out of the lake.  They look like mutant crosses between octopi and spiders and goblins and other creatures.  They begin to rampage amok.  

Goblins flee in every direction.  The strange courage they had is completely gone.  Drow stop chanting and flee in every direction (except for the grappled drow including the high priest).  Many of the drow pause briefly to get rid of their robes and amulets as they flee.

In the tunnel, the goblins and bugbears (the surviving ones that is) stop attacking Zieggrek and flee anyway they can.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 13, 2004)

"Niiiccce...." Torellan smiles as he sees the octopi. He sheathes his daggers and climbs up the wall to make sure he isn't attacked by them.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 13, 2004)

The Matron orders Torellan to get to the level's exit towards The Lake of Shadows, Dominate as many commoners as possible and stop the exodus. She orders Tierak and the Bebiliths to guard the enrtance they entered trough from the Warehouse Level and directs the rest of her forces to join Quertus in taking care of the leaders of the rebellion.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 13, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Edwin howls in pain as the rod of the viper bites his skin.  One of his tattoos flashes blue.  His body transforms into a familar-looking black stone Gargoyle with red eyes.  Although the creature is no longer covered in dust.
> 
> The Gargoyle chants in under common.
> 
> ...




The Matron hisses in cold hatred, her mind immediately reaching the unavoidable conclusion.
"Leave now. And if I see you again I will grind you down to dust. Tell your master that his audacity shall not go unpunished."


----------



## Xael (Apr 13, 2004)

Quertus views the situation with great interest. Assuming that Icho came with him, he ask this a question: "You wouldn't know anything about those things, would you?"

OOC: Is there an exit that Quertus could semi-seal with _Web_?


----------



## Endur (Apr 13, 2004)

The Gargoyle chants his response to the Matron, a smile on his face that clashes with the red eyes.


"My Master plays with drow matrons
as a child plays with toys.

Make you,
Break you,
Raise you,
Lower you.

You will never challenge the
Lord of Darkness and Shadow,
His power reigns supreme
in the Underdark."


The gargoyle turns to leave the room.


----------



## Endur (Apr 13, 2004)

Icho responds to Quertus, "There used to be some arachnoid octopi in the lake, but they appear to have been mutated by exposure to the same chemicals that mutated the goblins and bugbears."


Quertus could seal the tunnel to the warehouse level with web, or the tunnel to the Lake of Shadows.  Although the webbing probably won't stop the giant chaos spawn, it should stop the goblins and drow.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 13, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The gargoyle turns to leave the room.




"Leave the way you came, or you will not leave at all."


----------



## Endur (Apr 13, 2004)

The Gargoyle attempts to duck under Zieggrek's huge claws and head for the exit from the chamber.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 13, 2004)

The Matron turns her attention to far more urgent matters and turns to her followers. "Ignore the annoying pest, we must prepare whatever defenses we can against the attack." The Matron strides out of the chamber, delivering her orders on the way. She orders any vampire she encounters to shange their shape into bat-form and head as full speed to above the entrance. Once there they are (circumstances allowing) to ascend as high as possible and crash down into the attackers in dire-bat form. "Aim for a direct impact, you are unlikely to be able to hit them with conventional attacks. If they are already inside the level spread out outside the entrance and attempt to Dominate any obvious targets."

ooc: Would those be unavoidable hits, touch-attacks, or reflex saves against a DC determined by the vampires attack bonus?

She gathers the elite of her forces together (the named individuals) behind
the northern of the first doors after the entrance, and the remaining members of the garrison behind the southern door.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 14, 2004)

OOC: Sounds like your basic Bull Rush to me.


----------



## Endur (Apr 14, 2004)

ooc: Would those be unavoidable hits, touch-attacks, or reflex saves against a DC determined by the vampires attack bonus?  Bull Rush.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 14, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> OOC: Sounds like your basic Bull Rush to me.



ooc:
Except that the purpose is not to push the defender back but to inflict damage upon them as a falling object. The Bull Rush mechanics seem fine, though, they pretty much make the collisions unavoidable.


----------



## Endur (Apr 14, 2004)

After several hours, the revolt on the Commoner level ends.  Some of the drow commoners and goblins are dead.  Some fled.  The rest surrendered.  The mutants are slain or surrendered.  There is no sign of the alleged high priest.  

A shrine is found in the rear of the warehouse the black pudding fled into, but there is no sign of the black pudding.

Various other ooze creatures are discovered and dealt with near the entrances to the commoner level, including gray oozes, gelantinous cubes, and ochre jellies.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 14, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> After several hours, the revolt on the Commoner level ends.  Some of the drow commoners and goblins are dead.  Some fled.  The rest surrendered.  The mutants are slain or surrendered.  There is no sign of the alleged high priest.
> 
> A shrine is found in the rear of the warehouse the black pudding fled into, but there is no sign of the black pudding.
> 
> Various other ooze creatures are discovered and dealt with near the entrances to the commoner level, including gray oozes, gelantinous cubes, and ochre jellies.




The surviving commoners are systematically Dominated by Torellan and the other vampire and then put to work in restoring the level. They are questioned on their knowlege about the cult and its activities. 

The Shrine is leveled (after the proper precautions have been taken) and the stones dumped in the river (in such a way that they do not dam the river and flood Szith Morcane).

The Vampirization of Szith Morcane continues at the maximum capacity, every day.


----------



## Endur (Apr 14, 2004)

As the Matron and the noble members of her family stand at the entrance to the noble level, the vampires (except Torellen) tranform into dire bats and fly into the great crevice.

The Great Web is on fire.  The Chasm is filled with fierce winds, thunder and lightning, Rain and Hail.

One after another, the gaseous forms of the vamires come floating back towards the noble level and their coffins in the Shrine of Lolth.


----------



## Endur (Apr 14, 2004)

The Gargoyle unfurls his wings to fly up, notices the pyrotechnics, seems to think better of it, and mutters words that sounds like:

"In the Darkness Where the Shadows Lie"

After speaking, the gargoyle changes shape to a gargoyle-sized fish and jumps off the noble level, falling into the river below.


----------



## Endur (Apr 14, 2004)

The day after the commoner revolt (and day before Edwin arrives), the Lich Eilos walks into the Matron's audience room with the head of a drow male clutched in his hand by the hair.  The lich bows and offers the head to the Matron.

"Tooman Tendrick was the priest of the Elder Eye.  After Quertus disrupted Tooman's ritual and forced him to flee, it was child's play for me to follow and slay him."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 14, 2004)

"That wasn't part of your plan, was it, Mother?" Torellan says sarcastically as his children return, beaten. Torellan goes to take a peek at the chasm, ready to pull his head back if anything nasty is coming his way.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 14, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "That wasn't part of your plan, was it, Mother?" Torellan says sarcastically as his children return, beaten. Torellan goes to take a peek at the chasm, ready to pull his head back if anything nasty is coming his way.




"Did you have a better plan, child? By not speaking sooner you have forfeited your right to critisism."

ooc: Endur, I did allow for some individual initiative from the vampires, and they should have realised that it would be unwise to fly directly into a Storm of Vengeance. Whatever, I grow tired of questioning your desicions, it makes me look like a very sore loser. I'll just blame myself in the future.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The Matron strides out of the chamber, delivering her orders on the way. She orders any vampire she encounters to change their shape into bat-form and head at full speed to above the entrance. Once there they are *(circumstances allowing)* to ascend as high as possible and crash down into the attackers in dire-bat form.




ooc: What's the spell-selection of our NPC wizards?


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 14, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The day after the commoner revolt (and day before Edwin arrives), the Lich Eilos walks into the Matron's audience room with the head of a drow male clutched in his hand by the hair.  The lich bows and offers the head to the Matron.
> 
> "Tooman Tendrick was the priest of the Elder Eye.  After Quertus disrupted Tooman's ritual and forced him to flee, it was child's play for me to follow and slay him."




The Matron does not look pleased, immersed as she is in a cruel vision of the near future.
"Well done, eliminating another enemy. Sadly he's useless to us now, but I'm sure you made the attempt to take him alive."


----------



## Xael (Apr 14, 2004)

Quertus calmly watches the "storm" raging in the chasm. "Now, this is something you don't see very often. They're making a flashy entrance at least. Hmph. Let them. They'll be wasting their energy. Should we move back, or are we taking them on here? In any case, I'd propose taking out the spellcasters first if possible."

Quertus then let's Icho poison one of his crossbow bolts with the sleep poison, and loads his hand crossbow with it.

OOC: Quertus has basic, long-lasting protective spells on (_Mage Armor, Protection From Arrows, Endure Elements, Shadow Mask, Stoneskin_).


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 14, 2004)

The Matron sends one of the guards forwards. "When you see the enemy, scream." and turns to reply to Quertus' question. "His death will alert us that the enemies are within striking distance, then you can lead our arcane casters forwards and attack the enemy behind a screen of guards. Hopefully we will get the first strike and your initial attack will weaken them sufficiently for us to finish them off."  
She turns to the wizards in general, "How many Fly spells do you have prepared, to cast on our heavy melee forces?"

ooc: Has the Initiative been rolled yet?


----------



## Endur (Apr 14, 2004)

As Torellan and others look up the chasm, a massive darkness falls hurtles down the chasm towards them.

As it gets closer they realize it is the burned, electrified, and frozen body of the gargantuan spider that built the web.  It continues to fall until it passes the noble level and hits the river below.  

ooc: The Matron's spellcraft is such that she realizes it wasn't really a storm of vengence, but actually a large number of area effect spells going off, one after another.  The Vampiric garrison members didn't have enough hit points to survive being hit by more than one area affect spell.

ooc: Given the large numbers of PCs and NPCs, I'm not going to roll initiative.  I'm just going to resolve actions one side after the other.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 14, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> ooc: Given the large numbers of PCs and NPCs, I'm not going to roll initiative.  I'm just going to resolve actions one side after the other.




ooc: And now it's our turn, and the enemy can't act until all our forces have finished their actions?

what spells do Eilos, the Aprentice, and our other wizards have prepared?


----------



## Endur (Apr 14, 2004)

ooc: go ahead.


			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: And now it's our turn, and the enemy can't act until all our forces have finished their actions?


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 14, 2004)

ooc: Since speaking is a free action...

The Matron asks her casters what spells they have prepared for the day.


----------



## Endur (Apr 14, 2004)

As Quertus prepares his spells for action, he takes comfort that his arcane sight reveals that _Solom's Private Sanctum_ is still up.  The noble level can not be scried on by the surface heroes.  After all, he knows how well _Solom's Private Sanctum_ works against scrying, as Quertus was unable to scry the noble level with his scrying device before it was destroyed.


----------



## Endur (Apr 14, 2004)

Eilos has a number of spells, including Greater Shadow Evocation, Mass Suggestion, Greater Dispelling, Permanent Image, Mirage Arcana, Hold Monster, Confusion, and Phantasmal Killer, amongst others.

The apprentice has various 4th level and below spells.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 14, 2004)

Any Wall spells? (except for G Shadow Evoc)


----------



## Endur (Apr 14, 2004)

Eilos says he can create an Illusionary Wall.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 14, 2004)

The Matron gives her orders to her followers;

When the sentry gives his signal everyone with a ranged attack are to advance from their positions behind the doors into the entrance- area and attack the enemies within their range. They should concentrate their attacks on those among the enemy who appears to have the least protection. Eilos will finish the action by closing off the entrance with a Greater Shadow Evocation mimicking a Wall of Force.

ooc: I think we need a battle-map.


----------



## Endur (Apr 14, 2004)

After the Spider falls, the pyrotechnics above end.  

It becomes very quiet. . .


ooc: I'm not going to post a battlemap with individual positions.  In past threads, I've posted a map of the noble level three or four times.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 14, 2004)

The Matron assigns four of the guards to form a rear-guard perimeter, in case the enemy teleports in behind the main force. Then we wait.


----------



## Xael (Apr 14, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "How many Fly spells do you have prepared, to cast on our heavy melee forces?"





Quertus shakes his head. "None. I can only fly because of my boots."

Quertus moves towards the back of the entrance room, and because the attack seems rather imminent, he casts _Shield_ and _Mirror Image_. Then he proceeds to wait for the inevitable (hopefully behind somebody), gripping his hand crossbow in his hand.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 14, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> [/color]
> 
> Quertus shakes his head. "None. I can only fly because of my boots."
> 
> Quertus moves towards the back of the entrance room, and because the attack seems rather imminent, he casts _Shield_ and _Mirror Image_. Then he proceeds to wait for the inevitable (hopefully behind somebody), gripping his hand crossbow in his hand.




If everyone but the scout isn't already behind the two doors after the entrance to the level the Matron orders them to move back there, then orders another scout (warrior guard) to join the first.


----------



## Endur (Apr 15, 2004)

Seconds turn to minutes.  Minutes pass.  After an hour, Torellen's vampiric spawn return and rejoin the drow.

Still, the chasm is silent.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 15, 2004)

Zieggrek hovers close to the Matron, preparing to protect her from these "Heroes of the Sword Coast".


----------



## Endur (Apr 15, 2004)

_
Maerimydra
Quarters of the Conqueror

A large human talks to a large fiend in what remains of a once luxious room.

The human, standing eight feet tall, wears silver robes over full plate and a crown atop a skull helm, and addresses the great demon Kurgoth.  He waves a black, skull-topped sceptre for emphasis.  The Demon flinches slightly when the sceptre is waved at him.

"Conqueror, the Covens stand ready to support your destruction of the Banshee Bitch.  We will summon all the reinforcements you request."

The demon Kurgoth replies.  

"Will you be staying here in Maerimydra for the assault?"

The human is shocked by this question and hurriedly responds:

"No, no, my place is with the covens, to ensure that everything goes smoothly, of course."

The human places his sceptre in his belt and bows to the Fiend.
All of a sudden, a second Kurgoth appears behind the human and removes the skull-topped sceptre from the human's belt.

"What is the meaning of this outrage?  I am the Skull King!  The Prince himself said I was meant to wield the wand!"

The second Kurgoth laughs and both Kurgoths speak as one:

"HaHaHa!  Yes, you were the wielder then!  But now Kurgoth wields the wand!  The omens say the wand will be in Maerimydra!  Since you are leaving, the wand remains behind."  

. . .
_


----------



## Xael (Apr 15, 2004)

Quertus addresses the Matron when the Vampires return. "They might be checking the other levels before this one, maybe we should send somebody to scout?", he says while waving his hand at the Vampires. "Or then they just destroyed their only way down, but I doubt that they would be that incompetent."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 15, 2004)

_They are indeed foolish to squander their resources like this, when we meet them next they will be much weaker._

The Matron sends three of the vampires out to scout in bat form (each leaving six seconds after the other), to see if there's any sign of the heroes in the chasm, barracks, crypt and warehouse area. They are to constantly report their findings to their dominated thralls among the guards (and trough them to her), and to use a screen of a few summoned bats thirty feet in front of them to draw the enemy's attacks. If they encounter the enemy they are to retreat immediately.

 She orders the other vampires to communicate with their thralls in the Commoner's level to see what has happened there.


----------



## Endur (Apr 15, 2004)

The scouts report no sign of the heroes.  

The entrance level to Szith Morcane, which has the tunnel to the Dodrien crypts as well as the Portal to Araumycos, has been sealed by stone.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 15, 2004)

_So, they have retreated, to prepare more suitable spells and bring down new allies. The question is now if we should prepare for their next attack or bring the fight to them. We grow stronger for every passing day, but we don't know what resources they can summon. They were sent here by Elminster, and I would not like to face him in battle..._
"Quertus, Eilos, can you find out where these so called heores are now?"


----------



## Endur (Apr 15, 2004)

Eilos responds that he can prepare magic to locate the heroes but it will probably take a day or two.


----------



## Xael (Apr 15, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "Quertus, Eilos, can you find out where these so called heores are now?"



"My scrying device was destroyed earlier today, and I don't have the necessary spell ready at the moment. Solom might be able to scry on the heroes, but I'm afraid that scrying is moderately easy to block. But I see no reason why we shouldn't ask Solom to try."


----------



## Endur (Apr 15, 2004)

Icho whispers to Quertus, "I could ask some of my contacts if they know where the heroes are, but my contacts would require payment for the information.  The payment would be mortal souls.  My contacts do not offer me credit, so I would have to bring them the mortal souls."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 15, 2004)

(in reply to Eilos)
"Yes, do so, unless we encounter them sooner."

She turns to adress the gathered forces of her houses. "The enemy appears to have left, for now, but they can return at any time. And since the spell that shielded this level from teleportation has been dispelled they can return at any place. Spread out over the level, but maintain a strong guard on the entrance. We remain on full alert."

She then waves Ziegrrek, Dariel and Quertus to join her and her dominated wizard and walks to the temple where Laernan's and Kiernan's coffins are stored.  
She opens the lid of Kiernan's coffin and pulls the stake out of his chest. When he opens his eyes she smiles down on him in a, cold, calm and oddly protective smile. The smile of Alisannara Morcane. 

"Dorina Tsarran is dead by my hand, the bonds that tied you to her are no more. You are free, Kiernan Morcane. Free from domination and enslavement, but you still have obligations to honour. 
Alisannara was dead, killed by Irae Tsarran in the last desperate battle to defend Szith Morcane, but now she lives once again. I am Alisannara Morcane, I share this body with the Matron of House Millithor but I still hold the fealty of our House. I offer you this opportunity to rejoin your kin, regain your place in our noble house. Swear your allegiance to me and the crimes you committed in your enslavement will be forgiven. I will welcome you back to our House and pledge to avenge the fate you have suffered."


----------



## Xael (Apr 15, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Icho whispers to Quertus, "I could ask some of my contacts if they know where the heroes are, but my contacts would require payment for the information. The payment would be mortal souls. My contacts do not offer me credit, so I would have to bring them the mortal souls."



"That could be considered as the last option, but we'll check with Solom first. He shouldn't cost us anything."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 15, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> "My scrying device was destroyed earlier today, and I don't have the necessary spell ready at the moment. Solom might be able to scry on the heroes, but I'm afraid that scrying is moderately easy to block. But I see no reason why we shouldn't ask Solom to try."




"Indeed."

She sends a vampire to make the request.


----------



## Endur (Apr 15, 2004)

Quertus goes and speaks to Solom.  (Non-wizards that enter the Inverted Tower are destroyed).  

Solom scries for the missing heroes.  He tells Quertus that he can find no trace of the heroes of Sword Coast.  However, he has studied the sealed entrance level and it looks like the entire level and the tunnel going up has been sealed in stone.  The spell that was used was more than a simple Wall of Stone.


----------



## Endur (Apr 15, 2004)

Kripp casts _Sending_, informing the Matron of the progress of his quest.

_Alive, is Narcelia.  Found her, Kripp did.  Met Carcelon, did That Which Swims In Darkness.  Great Favor, Found Carcelon.  Speedy Travel Back, Will Require Magic._


----------



## Endur (Apr 15, 2004)

Quertus and others spend several hours casting magical spells and detecting magic to see if the heroes are hidden inside Szith Morcane.  The surviving commoners on the commoner level are interrogated to determine if the heroes have disguised themselves as drow or goblinoids.

While this is going on, Torellen's vampiric minions communicate their opinion regarding the plan to dive down the chasm towards the river below.  Most of them consider it akin to jumping on a stake.  The minions are careful to not communicate their opinion in the presence of the Matron.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 15, 2004)

(assuming the Matron overheard Quertus conversation with his familiar; )

"Have Icho make the deal with his contacts, but let them know that we will only pay for accurate information and only once it has been verified. Let the bidding go no higher than five souls, commoners and goblinoids only."


----------



## Endur (Apr 15, 2004)

ooc: The Matron does not know about Icho, the invisible and inaudible familiar that Quertus has acquired, but presuming that Quertus mentioned to the Matron that he has some abyssal contacts...  

Icho whispers to Quertus, "I might be able to get my contacts to agree to one goblin soul in advance and four souls later after the information has been verified.  But my contacts won't yield any info if we don't pay something in advance.  They don't trust drow."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 15, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Icho whispers to Quertus, "I might be able to get my contacts to agree to one goblin soul in advance and four souls later after the information has been verified.  But my contacts won't yield any info if we don't pay something in advance.  They don't trust drow."




(once it gets around to the Matron...)

"Understandable. Very well, make the deal. You may collect one goblin soul in advance."

The Matron orders Tierak to have the Bebiliths to weave a ladder of webs connecting the different layers, but to keep the center of the chasm clear. She then orders one of the vampires to collect one goblin from the commoner's level and carry it here as quickly as possible.


----------



## Endur (Apr 15, 2004)

After Quertus sacrifices a goblin named Gwig (who reminds Quertus of another Goblin that was sent to the Abyss), Icho vanishes.  Icho returns a few minutes later.  "The sources say the Bhaal-child is in the Tower in Shadowdale."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 15, 2004)

The Matron hisses quietly in vexation. "I'm afraid that cannot be verified, if it is indeed true. Payment has been delivered as promised." 

"Quertus, fetch Carcelon's expedition. We must prepare our defenses."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 15, 2004)

Torellan approaches Matron Millithor after the devil deal.
"Mother, some of my children believe that your plan is akin to suicide. And I tend to agree with that, there is simply nothing they can do that way that they couldn't do better if equipped with say... crossbows and poisoned bolts. The vampiric gift of wall climbing should be enough to keep them from the range of their fighters, and if they spread out, they force the enemies's spellcasters to waste valuable spells."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 16, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Torellan approaches Matron Millithor after the devil deal.
> "Mother, some of my children believe that your plan is akin to suicide. And I tend to agree with that, there is simply nothing they can do that way that they couldn't do better if equipped with say... crossbows and poisoned bolts. The vampiric gift of wall climbing should be enough to keep them from the range of their fighters, and if they spread out, they force the enemies's spellcasters to waste valuable spells."




"But will their attacks hit the enemy, trough their near legendary armour and powerful abjurations? And what of poison, my boy? Do we have enough to spend it on such unskilled warriors?"
"You know the only way your children will die is if they are destroyed in their coffins. If we are defeated, only then will they die. By making a temporary sacrifice to win us the battle they are assuring their own long-term survival. If my plan is akin to suicide it's a distant relative indeed."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 16, 2004)

"Yes, my children aren't permanently destroyed. However, they still do feel pain. Would you, Mother, throw yourself against our attackers if you knew that you would rise to feel again for a while the pain that killed you?"


----------



## Endur (Apr 16, 2004)

Icho whispers to Quertus after hearing the Matron's response.

"Master, you must be careful.  The Matron betrays you.  She knows that the Abyssal Lords will never accept such a flimsy excuse.  She knows that your soul will be forfeit if the promised souls are not delivered.

"Perhaps you should tell the Matron that she is wise.  Compliment her on how she cheated the Abyssal Lords out of souls they did not deserve.  And then, secretly, sacrifice the other four souls without letting the Matron know.  The Abyssal Lords will recognize their true ally, and know who it is that tried to cheat them."


----------



## Endur (Apr 16, 2004)

After the stake is removed from his body, Kiernan recovers and swears to serve Matron Alisannara faithfully.  Kiernan asks if Leonon will also be revived?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 16, 2004)

Kilcif watches closely as Narcelia puts on the armor, mainly to make sure she does it correctly.  Uncertain how to handle her soft tone he simply grunts as at her and mutters quietly and softly back, “Don’t mention it.”

His arms crossed he turns his attention to Kripp as he does his spell stuff.  As they wait for the answer Kilcif wonders which answer he really wants...


----------



## Xael (Apr 16, 2004)

> "Quertus, fetch Carcelon's expedition. We must prepare our defenses."



"I'll see to that immediately."



> Icho whispers to Quertus after hearing the Matron's response.



"You are of course aware that you're basically suggesting that I would sell my Matron's soul to the Abyss? And I would never get away with complementing her if I wouldn't mean it. But I will consider sacrificing four more goblins in secret after I actually have the time to do it."


Quertus teleports to fetch Narcelia, Carcelon, Kripp and Kilcif. He probably needs to leave Icho behind.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 16, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> After the stake is removed from his body, Kiernan recovers and swears to serve Matron Alisannara faithfully.  Kiernan asks if Leonon will also be revived?




Yes, if Kiernan appears sincere.


----------



## Endur (Apr 16, 2004)

Kiernan appears to sincerely mean what he says.


----------



## Endur (Apr 16, 2004)

After memorizing spells the next morning, Quertus uses Solom's scrying device to scry on Narcelia, Carcelon, Kripp, Kilcif, and their surroundings.  After studying the area sufficiently, he teleports to the Lake of Shadows and brings the four of them back to Szith Morcane.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 16, 2004)

Meanwhile (When they learned that the heroes were in Shadowdale) the work begins to weaken sections of the walls of the chasm, a hundred feet above the noble level, using layers of Bebilith webs to hold the many tons of stone into place. The traps are designed to appear like normal webs, and are balanced in such a way that the boulders will topple outwards and be able to hit any space beneath them in the chasm.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 16, 2004)

Once Quertus tp's everyone back to Szith Morcane, Carcelon heads off to find the Matron (and for now _only_ the Matron) to fill her in on the details of her "audience" with _TWSID_


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 16, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Once Quertus tp's everyone back to Szith Morcane, Carcelon heads off to find the Matron (and for now _only_ the Matron) to fill her in on the details of her "audience" with _TWSID_




"What is your asessment, Carcelon? You have met the avatar of Kripp's God and the priests of the cult. Did they appear to be worthy allies?"


----------



## Endur (Apr 16, 2004)

Please post the exact words that Carcelon tells others regarding the Lake of Shadows.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Once Quertus tp's everyone back to Szith Morcane, Carcelon heads off to find the Matron (and for now _only_ the Matron) to fill her in on the details of her "audience" with _TWSID_


----------



## Endur (Apr 16, 2004)

Who exactly is doing the work on the rock walls?



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Meanwhile (When they learned that the heroes were in Shadowdale) the work begins to weaken sections of the walls of the chasm, a hundred feet above the noble level, using layers of Bebilith webs to hold the many tons of stone into place. The traps are designed to appear like normal webs, and are balanced in such a way that the boulders will topple outwards and be able to hit any space beneath them in the chasm.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 16, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Who exactly is doing the work on the rock walls?




Vampires, Bebiliths and a few skiled commoners under the direction of (Tierak? if she's up for it, or whoever else feels competent).


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 17, 2004)

OOC:  Tough call.  It'd be sooo much fun to totally make something up...    If only my Bluff were higher. *sigh*  I guess I'll have to stick with creative interpretation.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "What is your asessment, Carcelon?"




"The kuo-toa do not appear to be interested in an alliance.  The sole purpose of the trip was so that _TWSID_ could deliver a message.

I was shown an image of a wand, " Carcelon describes the wand in detail, "and told that Lolth's silence would end with it's destruction.  I was also told that we will find this wand in Maermydra, and that it is protected by powerful enchantments.  After that, _TWSID_ left."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 17, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Vampires, Bebiliths and a few skiled commoners under the direction of (Tierak? if she's up for it, or whoever else feels competent).




Tierak is more than glad to supervise; it's work that emphasizes her authority without exposing her to excessive danger, and she's needed to watch the Bebiliths anyways.


----------



## Endur (Apr 17, 2004)

An old, mostly blind bugbear seems to be the commoner with the most engineering skill (ooc: does Quertus have Knowledge Engineering or Trap-building).  He tells Tierak that Trap-building is a science, not an art.  He explains to Tierak that the ceiling would be a much more reliable and predictable trap than the walls.  

"Hard to reckon where the rocks will fall with a collapsing wall trap.  Might also cave in the noble level if we crack some of the support.

"On the other hand, a ceiling trap lets you control exactly where the rocks will fall.  And you don't have to worry as much about caving in the existing levels."


----------



## Uriel (Apr 17, 2004)

Kripp stood before the Matron, along with the two Drow Clerics, the _Chosen_, as well as the newly recovered Narcelia.
Carcelon's words and what the Claw had said to him were disturbing.
Did the servant of Kirianselee have _His_ Wand? The _Great Enemy_ was silent for many tides, and _He-Who-Swims-In-Darkness_ was pleased, but if _His_ Wand was still at large, nothing was safe ior sure...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 17, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> An old, mostly blind bugbear seems to be the commoner with the most engineering skill (ooc: does Quertus have Knowledge Engineering or Trap-building).  He tells Tierak that Trap-building is a science, not an art.  He explains to Tierak that the ceiling would be a much more reliable and predictable trap than the walls.
> 
> "Hard to reckon where the rocks will fall with a collapsing wall trap.  Might also cave in the noble level if we crack some of the support.
> 
> "On the other hand, a ceiling trap lets you control exactly where the rocks will fall.  And you don't have to worry as much about caving in the existing levels."




"I understand the need for precision, but too long a fall will give the intended targets time to evade.  How swiftly could a ceiling trap strike?"


----------



## Endur (Apr 17, 2004)

A nine foot tall fiend with huge wings and a snaking prehensile tail appears out of a cloud of sulphur in the commoner area.  His body is covered in red reptilian scales and horns extend from his head.  He wears robes covered with arcane symbols written in languages from the lower planes.  He does not appear to have any weapons, other than a scroll case.


"Take me to Ki'Willis Millithor.  We have business to transact."


----------



## Endur (Apr 17, 2004)

The bugbear engineer thinks to himself.  _hmm, 500 feet from ceiling to river, 30 feet per second acceleration, hmmm), maybe six seconds for the rocks to hit the river, add to that the time between when the web is lit and when the web breaks._

The bugbear announces, 
"They will be dead before they knew what hit them."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 17, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*









*OOC:*


Assuming Kilcif can get a moment alone with Carcelon...







Kilcif approaches the female drow quietly and respectfully knowing what he asks for is no simple matter, “Lady Carcelon, days ago I risked my life to save yours and you stated that you would reward me appropriately.”  He pauses and looks around making sure that they are still alone, “I’ve decided what I want my reward to be.  I want the Cephalometer.  Without it your mother cannot control me and I will be more capable to choosing my alias in House Millithor.”

He pauses as he tries to judge her reaction, “Surely with my life spearing rescue of you I’ve proven where my loyalty lies.”


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 17, 2004)

Narcelia follows Carcelon to the audience with the Matron, and leaves only if the Matron orders it. She is subdued and does not speak until spoken to.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 17, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The bugbear engineer thinks to himself.  _hmm, 500 feet from ceiling to river, 30 feet per second acceleration, hmmm), maybe six seconds for the rocks to hit the river, add to that the time between when the web is lit and when the web breaks._
> 
> The bugbear announces,
> "They will be dead before they knew what hit them."




"I asked for a time, not a value judgement.  How long?"


----------



## Endur (Apr 17, 2004)

The old bugbear responds to Tierak, "Easiest way to know for sure how long, is have someone use magic to reach the ceiling and drop a rock.  Watch the rock fall and you'll know how long it takes."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 17, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The old bugbear responds to Tierak, "Easiest way to know for sure how long, is have someone use magic to reach the ceiling and drop a rock.  Watch the rock fall and you'll know how long it takes."




Tierak will order one of the vampires to do exactly that.


----------



## Endur (Apr 17, 2004)

The Vampire takes a rock to the ceiling and drops it.

At first, Tierak doesn't even see the rock, then it hurtles on past her, moving extremely fast.  Tierak thinks that with the surface dwellers inferior dark vision, they will not be able to move very far by the time they see the falling rock.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 17, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Vampire takes a rock to the ceiling and drops it.
> 
> At first, Tierak doesn't even see the rock, then it hurtles on past her, moving extremely fast.  Tierak thinks that with the surface dwellers inferior dark vision, they will not be able to move very far by the time they see the falling rock.




"Very well. Arrange the ceiling trap."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 17, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> "The kuo-toa do not appear to be interested in an alliance.  The sole purpose of the trip was so that _TWSID_ could deliver a message.
> 
> I was shown an image of a wand, " Carcelon describes the wand in detail, "and told that Lolth's silence would end with it's destruction.  I was also told that we will find this wand in Maermydra, and that it is protected by powerful enchantments.  After that, _TWSID_ left."




The Matron smiles sarcastically. (alone with Carcelon)
"Such a simple solution."

"If their claim is true it would be extremely valuable to us, and they would have asked for a price proportionate to that value. Whetever they and their lord has invested in their clashes against Lolth's enemies the Goddess is still far more precious to us and the Drow. They would have dropped their hints from Dambrach to Menzoberranzan and ask a Queen's ransom for their oh so simple solution. The fact that they did not dare to face the risk of rejection makes them seem too desperate, and undermines their credibility.
I do not trust a gift, the price always comes later, and the one who gives advice is always the one why makes the most profit from it."

"We shall see, if we find this wand, what true value it holds to our dear friends in darkness."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 17, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Kripp stood before the Matron, along with the two Drow Clerics, the _Chosen_, as well as the newly recovered Narcelia.
> Carcelon's words and what the Claw had said to him were disturbing.
> Did the servant of Kirianselee have _His_ Wand? The _Great Enemy_ was silent for many tides, and _He-Who-Swims-In-Darkness_ was pleased, but if _His_ Wand was still at large, nothing was safe ior sure...




ooc: I think Pyrex wrote that Carcelon wanted to see the matron in private.

The Matron gives Carcelon leave to rest after the hardships of her travels and requests that Kripp be sent in.

"You have provided my Houses with considerable assistance, Kripp Yelloweye, and I have given you payment in turn. Our relationship has proceeded well thus far, and I wish for that to continue. I am, however, uncertain of why exactly you have returned to us."
"Carcelon has informed me that your lord wishes no alliance with me, nor with Carcelon herself (as if she had any right to make such personal alliances). He offered us one piece of advise, but gave us no reason to believe him. All things considered the meeting was a disappointment, and the treatment of my envoy was undiplomatic to say the least." 
"Your return to us is obviously a gesture of good will, as such things are considered in the Abyss, but perhaps you could inform me of your actual purpose here? What is it that do you seek to accomplish?"


When her audience with Kripp is done she will send for Narcelia.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 17, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Narcelia follows Carcelon to the audience with the Matron, and leaves only if the Matron orders it. She is subdued and does not speak until spoken to.




Narcelia is not permitted to remain in the room while Carcelon makes her report to the Matron, but is asked to wait outside for a private audience later. Her miraculous survival, at a time when the Goddess hides her face, gives cause for suspicion. Especially since their Goddess was never known for her generous and forgiving nature in the first place. 


ooc: I will post the beginning of the audience tomorrow. I have to log off now.


----------



## Endur (Apr 18, 2004)

Quertus performs the ritual to summon an earth elemental and to bind it.  

After consulting with Solom, Quertus enters the summoning chamber in the Inverted Tower, draws the pentagram, and chants arcane words until the stones of the floor rise into a humanoid form.

The creature of stone and earth demands diamonds for its service.


----------



## Endur (Apr 18, 2004)

Entrance to the Commoner Level

While Tierak is talking to a crowd of vampires and goblinoids concerning the construction of the ceiling trap, she notices that a nine foot tall fiend with horns and wings and covered in red scales and wearing arcane robes is approaching her.

From the reactions of her two Bebilith companions, Tierak surmises that the fiend is not a Tanari.

The fiend speaks, "I am looking for Ki'Willis Millithor.  I was told she was here."


----------



## Endur (Apr 18, 2004)

After Kilcif wakes up the next morning, he discovers an arrow next to his fur.  The arrow has a simple note held onto the arrow by a simple copper band (almost more of a pipe fitting than a ring).  The note is scrawled in crude Undercommon, "One arrow is all you need." 

The copper band fits onto Kilcif's finger like it was made for him.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Entrance to the Commoner Level
> 
> While Tierak is talking to a crowd of vampires and goblinoids concerning the construction of the ceiling trap, she notices that a nine foot tall fiend with horns and wings and covered in red scales and wearing arcane robes is approaching her.
> 
> ...




"Who are you, and why do you seek her?"


----------



## Endur (Apr 18, 2004)

The fiend bows slightly and withdraws a scroll from his scroll case and hands it to Tierak.  Indicating the scroll, he says:


"My credentials."


Reading the scroll, Tierak reads the following:
_
Be Ntw Ing
Partner
Tch, Ail, and Ing
Maladomini
_


----------



## Endur (Apr 18, 2004)

As the Matron ponders her plans in her chambers, surrounded only by guards, the wraith she created from a slain member of House Morcane suddenly speaks.

"Matron,  I am your only loyal servant.  For I was created by you and owe everything to you and are bound by the spell you cast.

"All others have tainted loyalty.

"Those you have dominated through magic hate you utterly and will destroy you if they get the chance.   

"Your daughters desire your throne.  Their hatred for you and your failure to turn over the throne to a proper succession is exceeded only by their worries that one of the other daughters will seize the throne first.

"Solom is as arrogant a male drow as has ever lived.  He is almost certainly behind many of the revolts, adding a little magical aid here and there, but never exposing himself directly.  

"Your sons are dying quickly.  The remainder are surely worried how quickly you will spend their lives.

"The vampires are not your servants and never will be.  They belong to Dorina, for she is their progenitor.  If she was not destroyed, if you destroyed a fake body, then the vampires are a vicious trap that will betray you when you least expect it.

"And all undead must serve the will of Kiaransalee, even your own body."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The fiend bows slightly and withdraws a scroll from his scroll case and hands it to Tierak.  Indicating the scroll, he says:
> 
> 
> "My credentials."
> ...




"I . . . see," replies Tierak, with eyebrow arched.  "Very well.  You two (this to a pair of vampires).  Show him to Matron Millithor."


----------



## Endur (Apr 18, 2004)

The large fiend is escorted to the audience chamber to speak with Matron Ki'Willis.

After arriving in the audience chamber, the fiend hands a scroll to the Matron.

_
This cause of action comes before 
The Cruel and Uncaring Court of the Underworld
Pluton
Hades

Laral, in his personal capacity and as proprietor of Laral’s of Skullport, represented by Tch, Ail, and Ing

vs.

Ki’Willis Millithor and members of House Millithor

For Theft of Property, Destruction of Property, and Infliction of Injuries, the party of the first part is seeking one million gold pieces in damages plus court costs and attorneys fees.

_
The scroll continues on, in much smaller print for many pages.  In fact, the rest of the words on the scroll look like gibberish to you.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> "And all undead must serve the will of Kiaransalee, even your own body."
> [/color]




"Even you, my only loyal subject? Those two claims are contradictory, while I remain an enemy of Kiaransalee."  

ooc: Could Dorina really regain control over Kiernan and Laernan? (Torellan will obviously remain free-willed) The way I interpret the rules her control over them was permanently broken when we killed her vampiric form, and even if she would once again become a vampire her lineage would change and she would not be the same vampire who once enslaved them.


----------



## Endur (Apr 18, 2004)

The Wraith smiles, "Of course, Matron, even me."

ooc:  Ki'Willis is unsure regarding vampire domination.  If it is only parent-child, then Torellan is safe.  The wraith was clearly implying, though, that Vampiric domination could extend to grandparent to child, i.e. Torellan's grandsire is Dorina and he and his children could be affected by her. 

With regards to Kiernan and Laranen, you have no idea how being brought back to life could impact vampirism.  Not that this would even occur to Ki'Willis, as Ki'Willis has never met or heard of anyone brought back to life, other than myths and fables.  If Dorina is still alive, in Ki'Willis frame of reference that would mean Dorina was never destroyed.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> _
> This cause of action comes before
> The Cruel and Uncaring Court of the Underworld
> Pluton
> ...



_

The Matron reads the paper, from the hands of a slave. A mirthful chuckle, barely supressed, issues from her scarred lips and she looks at the devil with a contemptuous sneer. 

"So, I am being sued by a mongrel commoner, represented by a diabolic law-firm, before a yugoloth court in Hades? You cannot seriously believe that this "cruel and uncaring" court holds any jurisdiction here. The laws of Hades binds only natives to that plane and outsiders who have made ill-considered pacts with that particular part of the underworld. They are anything but universal. I am a sovereign, and though I may enter treaties and agreements I am bound only by honour and expedience. I recognize no law, besides my own and the will of the Spider Queen." 

"Please inform the commoner that this laughable gesture, though entertaining, is completely pointless. He will get nothing from me but this piece of advise: 
The blame for the calamity that your establishment has recently suffered lies mainly with a group of dwarven adventurers, under the leadership of one Endur Stoneshield, and their allies. They are the ones who unleashed earth elementals in (insert name of the settlement) and caused wide-spread destruction upon both live-stock and real estate. Their alliance to the survivors of Blindenstone gave them both means and motive for their revenge upon us, and you. If you wish to sue someone, then by all means indulge your burocratic vein. But I believe that more direct measures will be required. I doubt, however, that you posess the resources for launching a successful attack against House Millithor. A failed assault would be most catastrophic for you. And thus, your pride would be better served by placing the blame on a weaker subject."_


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Wraith smiles, "Of course, Matron, even me."




"So, what exactly to you suggest that I should do? Slaughter my children? Destroy my vampires? Surrender myself and the remains of my House to Irae? Is this your advise, my most loyal of subjects?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 18, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Narcelia is not permitted to remain in the room while Carcelon makes her report to the Matron, but is asked to wait outside for a private audience later. Her miraculous survival, at a time when the Goddess hides her face, gives cause for suspicion. Especially since their Goddess was never known for her generous and forgiving nature in the first place. ...




...

Narcelia enters the room, and the Matron walks down from the throne to meet her. In a gesture of apparent affection and trust she embraces the creature who appears to be her daughter. Her words, as she releases her hold, hold nothing but calm authority.

"I did not expect to see you alive, daughter. Tell me, how did you cheat death? What happened to you during your absence?"


----------



## Endur (Apr 18, 2004)

The Wraith replies to Matron Ki'Willis, "Ahhh, no, I do not make any suggestions regarding violence or death to others.  Just that you should trust me as your most loyal subject and beware of all others."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Wraith replies to Matron Ki'Willis, "Ahhh, no, I do not make any suggestions regarding violence or death to others.  Just that you should trust me as your most loyal subject and beware of all others."




"Then you can rest assured, my dear creation. I trust you no less than anyone else." _And no further than I could throw you._ 

ooc:


----------



## Endur (Apr 18, 2004)

The Devil (whom Matron Ki'Willis recognizes as one of the type commonly known as Malebranch or Horned Devil) smiles and says:

"I will see to it that Laral receives your message.  

"I have other business with House Millithor that does not involve this client.

"I have heard you have a Tanarri problem.  For a small fee, I could act as your broker in acquiring diabolic mercenaries to deal with your Tanarri problem."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Devil (whom Matron Ki'Willis recognizes as one of the type commonly known as Malebranch or Horned Devil) smiles and says:
> 
> "I will see to it that Laral receives your message.
> 
> ...




"You are referring to the misunderstanding on their part about the formulation of an agreement requiring the payment of a certain number of souls under a particular set of circumstances? That 'problem' is minor, and the sum involved is negligible compared to the payment your mercenaries would doubtless require."

"I am sure you are aware that my main enemy is the chosen of the undead goddess Kiaransalee. She has a number of Tana'ri under har command, and her goals clearly do not mesh with the general interests of Baator in this world. I might be interested in hiring mercenaries for that particular conflict when the time for the final battle approaches. If you would give me a menu of the mercenaries you can make available it would help facilitate such a trade."


----------



## Endur (Apr 18, 2004)

The Devil responds, 
"I was referring to the situation in Maerimydra.  My contacts have led me to believe that it will be resolved one way or the other in a matter of days.

"If you have the price, all the legions of hell could be made available.

"A Diabolic legion consists of ten cohorts.  Each cohort consists of over 200 devils.

"Standard diabolic terms: The summoner must set the date and time for the troops to arrive in advance and must pay for the troops in advance.  At least a day's notice is required for a cohort.  At least a week's notice is required for a legion.  

"After negotiating with me, I will provide an introduction to the commander of the appropriate sized force and you will have to negotiate payment details with the commander.  Pit Fiends command legions and other devils command cohorts."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 18, 2004)

Zieggek will stay with the Matron unless ordered out of the audience chamber or if Tierak orders him to accompany her.

When ordered out of the chamber while the Matron conducts her interviews, he will stay outside the door awaiting them to finish.

OOC: He's fairly loyal. Fairly.


----------



## Endur (Apr 18, 2004)

The devil continues.


"Oh, yes, I can also offer some standard Infernal Loyalty agreements.  If one of your living minions signs one of these agreements, their loyalty and obedience will increase and you need not worry about treachery any longer.

"Not only that, but the minion will become more focused and efficient in their work.  Warriors become stronger, Spellcasters become more effective casters, and so on.

"The minion will eventually lose their soul, of course, but not before you have accomplished your goals in Maerimydra."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 19, 2004)

*Narcelia, eldest daughter, screwed cleric of Lolth*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Narcelia enters the room, and the Matron walks down from the throne to meet her. In a gesture of apparent affection and trust she embraces the creature who appears to be her daughter. Her words, as she releases her hold, hold nothing but calm authority.
> 
> "I did not expect to see you alive, daughter. Tell me, how did you cheat death? What happened to you during your absence?"



[Sorry for the delay. I was unexpectedly without internet access for almost two days.]

When Narcelia enters, she performs a low obeisance, one normally reserved for relationships beneath that of Matron Mother and eldest daughter. She returns the embrace of the Matron stiffly, uncertainly.

"Mother." She appears to gather herself and after a moment resumes. "I did not expect to wake alive, much less practically in the arms of your servants. Cheating death was not in my plans, and"--she pauses, reluctant to reveal weakness but recognizing that she had no good explanation to cover herself--"I did not have any hand in it. I was unconscious after I was washed away and woke far from there, at the feet of Kilcif and Kripp." She stumbles over the names, uncertain as to their veracity. She continues in sign: _I dreamt I was imprisoned by Illithids. It is possible you have a powerful enemy among them._ She looks as though she might continue but stops. "That is all. Unfortunately, I do not remember much," she concludes, her voice and posture much more confident.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif notes the ring with interest and palms it in his hand as he looks at the arrow to check it for damage.


----------



## Endur (Apr 19, 2004)

The arrow looks as good as new, but the head of the arrow is somewhat different from what Kilcif was expecting.  The end is hard, but not sharp enough to cut.  As if this arrow relies upon force to penetrate instead of sharpness.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 19, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> She continues in sign: _I dreamt I was imprisoned by Illithids. It is possible you have a powerful enemy among them._ She looks as though she might continue but stops. "That is all. Unfortunately, I do not remember much," she concludes, her voice and posture much more confident.




"You do not remember much, and yet I suspect that there is much to remember." The Matron reaches into a portable hole and picks up the Cephalometer. "This may help you unlock your forgotten memories, do not resist." She places it on Narcelia's head (unless Narcelia attempts to resist) and begins to probe her memories of the last week, she also tries to discern Narceila's loyalties to herself and the Goddess.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Devil responds,
> "I was referring to the situation in Maerimydra.  My contacts have led me to believe that it will be resolved one way or the other in a matter of days.
> 
> "If you have the price, all the legions of hell could be made available.
> ...




"A large force of lesser devils would be far too unwieldy for my purposes. I need something more mobile with greater concentrated power. We may be fighting Balors, and lemures are sadly insufficient for such a task regardless of their numbers.
Approximately how many souls would it cost me to hire a force of one Cornugon and two Gelugons for a period of 72 standard torillian hours?"


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 19, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> She places it on Narcelia's head (unless Narcelia attempts to resist) and begins to probe her memories of the last week, she also tries to discern Narceila's loyalties to herself and the Goddess.



Narcelia murmurs a small protest, but submits to the Matron's desires.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 19, 2004)

The Matron begins probe to find the answers to her questions.

1: Has Narcelia's mind been tampered with, prior to this intrusion?
2: Does Narceila recall (consciously or sub-consciously) how she survived after her fall into the river?
3: Does Narceila have any ambition to usurp the rule of the House?
4: Is Narceila conspiring with any individual or group, for any purpose?
4b: Specifics?
5: Is Narceila loyal to the Spider Queen?
6: Does Narceila love her mother, Ki'Willis Millithor?
7: Does she respect her mother?
8: What are her feelings about Illithids?
9: Has Narceila's body been tampered with?
10: Does she trust her mother?
11: Who does she hate, fear, loathe, admire? 
12: Has she ever broken the law of the Spider Queen?
13: Has she ever been disloyal to the House?
14: What exactly has she been dreaming the last week?


----------



## Endur (Apr 19, 2004)

ooc: Narcelia is compelled to provide a true, as far as she knows, answer to #1.  The rest of the questions do not have a magical compulsion behind them.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The Matron begins probe to find the answers to her questions.
> 
> 1: Has Narcelia's mind been tampered with, prior to this intrusion?


----------



## Endur (Apr 19, 2004)

The devil responds,"The price would depend on who you are negotiating with.  And, Location is as important as Duration.  Where would these three Paragons of the Infernal Realm be expected to arrive?"


----------



## Endur (Apr 19, 2004)

There is a fire in the Shrine of Lolth.  There is much wailing and gnashing of teeth as all of the vampiric coffins, except Torellen's stone sarcophagi, are destroyed.  The cause of the fire is almost certainly magical in nature.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> There is a fire in the Shrine of Lolth.  There is much wailing and gnashing of teeth as all of the vampiric coffins, except Torellen's stone sarcophagi, are destroyed.  The cause of the fire is almost certainly magical in nature.




ooc:
*Wail!* *Gnash!*

Casualties?
--



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> ooc: Narcelia is compelled to provide a true, as far as she knows, answer to #1.  The rest of the questions do not have a magical compulsion behind them.






> Mind Probe
> Telepathy (Cha) [Charm]
> Level: Psion 5
> Display: Vi, Ma, Au
> ...




ooc:
All the Subject's Memories and Knowledge. All of them, conscious and sub-conscious. It will tell me things Narcelia is not even aware that she knows.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> The devil responds,"The price would depend on who you are negotiating with.  And, Location is as important as Duration.  Where would these three Paragons of the Infernal Realm be expected to arrive?"




"Maerimydra."


----------



## Endur (Apr 19, 2004)

There were no casualties in the fire, except for the loss of coffins.  New coffins are built.

Yes, all of the memories with regard to the first question.  The Illithid Device only allows one question to be probed per day.  



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> All the Subject's Memories and Knowledge. All of them, conscious and sub-conscious. It will tell me things Narcelia is not even aware that she knows.


----------



## Endur (Apr 19, 2004)

The devil responds, "With regards to hiring three devils to enter Maerimydra for a period of seventy-two hours, I do not think it will possible to accomdate your request at this time.

"With the possibility of engaging a horde of demons led by a Balor, no infernal force smaller than a cohort will enter Maerimydra.  And I would really recommend sending an infernal legion or two.

"If you wish an introduction to another Malebranch who leads a cohort, I would be happy to provide an introduction.  Or, if you wish, to a legion commander."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The devil responds, "With regards to hiring three devils to enter Maerimydra for a period of seventy-two hours, I do not think it will possible to accomdate your request at this time.
> 
> "With the possibility of engaging a horde of demons led by a Balor, no infernal force smaller than a cohort will enter Maerimydra.  And I would really recommend sending an infernal legion or two.
> 
> "If you wish an introduction to another Malebranch who leads a cohort, I would be happy to provide an introduction.  Or, if you wish, to a legion commander."




"Give me an approximation, a guess if you must, of what price a cohort of Kytons with Gelugon and Erinyes support and command would cost.
 My resources are not unlimited, nor is my time."


----------



## Endur (Apr 19, 2004)

The Devil smiles and responds (telling the truth as far as the Matron can judge), 
"The first cohort of the Inescapables matches your criteria.  Isha would probably be willing to work for 90% of the souls.  She would ask for 100% naturally, but I'm sure you could bargain her down to 90%.  

"On the other hand, you could approach Tierax, the commander of the Inescapables Legion, and obtain all ten cohorts.  Tierax would not accept the commission for less than 100%, of course.  Tierax would, though, be able to grant you super-natural powers that exceed your lost spell-casting abilities."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> There were no casualties in the fire, except for the loss of coffins.  New coffins are built.
> 
> Yes, all of the memories with regard to the first question.  The Illithid Device only allows one question to be probed per day.




Ok, fine. Then she'll simply dominate narcelia, ask the questions and dismiss the  spell.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 19, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "Such a simple solution...We shall see, if we find this wand, what true value it holds to our dear friends in darkness."




"I doubt very much that the destruction of the wand would be _simple_, the item shown to me appeared to be an instrument of power.  I am, however, certain that _TWSID_ wishes to see the wand destroyed and I also find it very likely that we shall face the wands current wielder when we strike at Maermydra.  What I am _less_ certain about is that the destruction of the wand is in either our or our Queen's best interest.

With your permission I would like to question Quertus about the wand so we may better know what we will face.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The Matron gives Carcelon leave to rest after the hardships of her travels and requests that Kripp be sent in.




Having been dismissed, Carcelon bows and turns to leave.  Halfway to the door, she stops and turns back to the Matron;
"Mother, how fares the restoration of the Temple above?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Devil smiles and responds (telling the truth as far as the Matron can judge),
> "The first cohort of the Inescapables matches your criteria.  Isha would probably be willing to work for 90% of the souls.  She would ask for 100% naturally, but I'm sure you could bargain her down to 90%.
> 
> "On the other hand, you could approach Tierax, the commander of the Inescapables Legion, and obtain all ten cohorts.  Tierax would not accept the commission for less than 100%, of course.  Tierax would, though, be able to grant you super-natural powers that exceed your lost spell-casting abilities."




The Matron sneers.
"I find your pathetic attempts to decieve me insulting to my intelligence. '90% of the souls', Would that be 90 percent of each soul or merely 90 percent of the number of souls at my disposal, selected by the mercenary, including myself and my family? And that unreasonable price is to be payed in advance?
Rediculous. 
Please stop these childish attempts to snare me, and let us discuss the matter at hand like adults or I shall find the troops I need elsewhere."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 19, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> With your permission I would like to question Quertus about the wand so we may better know what we will face.
> 
> Having been dismissed, Carcelon bows and turns to leave.  Halfway to the door, she stops and turns back to the Matron;
> "Mother, how fares the restoration of the Temple above?"




The Matron nods her assent, and answers Carcelon's question. "The restoration is nearly complete, and it shall be finished the day we leave Szith Morcane. Completing the restoration before then would be unpractical."


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 19, 2004)

Later, after Carcelon's meeting with the Matron;



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “I’ve decided what I want my reward to be.  I want the Cephalometer ... Surely with my life spearing rescue of you I’ve proven where my loyalty lies.”




"What you ask is not possible.  Even were the Matron willing to part with it she would not allow an item of such power to be held by a hired servant of the house.  Think over the events of the past month and draw your own conclusions as to how highly the Matron values the lives of her offspring.

I, however, value my life quite highly.  Firstly, I will make it known to the Matron how much more effective you were after freeing yourself from the enslavement of the Cephalometer.  Secondly, I will reward you as promised, but you must choose your request more wisely."


----------



## Endur (Apr 19, 2004)

The Devil laughs.

"I told you that I would not and could not negotiate the price of an infernal legion, I would only negotiate the price of an introduction to a commander.  You demanded an estimate or a guess for how much cohort would cost.  I gave you that estimate, and I even gave you an estimate for much a legion would cost.  

"I am certain that Isha would agree to a condition that your soul would not be part of the 90%.  However, I doubt she would agree to an escape clause for your family.

"As for Tierax, I believe you understand the price he would demand.

"If I were you, I would worry less about the fate of your soul and more about what you want to accomplish in the little time you have left.  The fate of your soul was determined long ago."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> "If I were you, I would worry less about the fate of your soul and more about what you want to accomplish in the little time you have left.  The fate of your soul was determined long ago."




"Indeed? If the fate of my soul, the fate of every soul, is predetermined then why do you bother trying to collect them? Such an odd philosophy.

Ah, but your point of view is not truly of interest. It seems that further negotiations are pointless. The service you are offering will be of no use if your contacts are truly as inflexible as you claim. I thank you for your time. You are dismissed."


----------



## Endur (Apr 19, 2004)

The Devil bows and says, 
"I look forward to our next meeting."

Puff of sulphur and the devil is gone.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 19, 2004)

4 of Torellans vampires are given the task of ferreting out who committed the arson in the temple. They are given permission to Dominate any non-noble in Szith Morcane, interrogate them and, if they are completely and unshakably loyal, dismiss the domination.

The Matron gives Quertus 1'000 gps to buy diamonds (as payment for the elemental) for. The specifications for the trap is changed so that it can be triggered by the pulling of four strands of web simultaneously.

She also orders Quertus (via his demonic contants) to arrange a meeting between the Matron and a representative of Kurgoth.


----------



## Endur (Apr 19, 2004)

*Calendar*

Nightal 1: Matron Ki’Willis destroys Dorina T’sarran..

Nightal 3: Torellan reborn.  Torellan converts 2 volunteers (if they are both high enough level to become vampires) and 2 "volunteers" (Dominated Thugs). Conversions occur without incident. 

Nightal 4: Warrior Volunteer and two Thugs rise from the grave. Torellan orders the warrior volunteer and the two thugs to drink the blood of the other thug and five more warriors. The six are conscripted without incident.

Nightal 5: Two Warriors rise from the grave. Suspicians over the missing patrol are running rampant in the garrison. Torellan and his five risen minions successfully dominate the remainder of the garrison. One of the thugs is forced into gaseous form when somebody in the Commoner level dumps a pot of green slime over his body. General Revolt in the Commoner level. Two Vampiric Warriors destroyed. 

Nightal 7: Commoner Volunteer, Third Thug, 3 Warriors rise from the grave. Drain the blood of ten more warriors. Edwin arrives, followed closely by a gargoyle and a pack of heroes.  Carcelon meets That Which Swims in Darkness.  Kripp becomes fiendish.  Narcelia reappears.

Nightal 8: Quertus retrieves Narcelia, Carcelon, Kripp, and Kilcif.  Laranen and Kiernan unstaked; five new warriors rise.  Tierak starts work on trap.  Fire in the Shrine of Lolth (burns the vampire coffins).  Devil appears and meets with Matron.  Remaining eleven members of garrison and three commoner are drained of blood.

Nightal 9: One officer, Three vampiric warriors, one wizard-warrior, one commoner spawn rise.  Quertus obtains diamonds, summons earth elemental, finishes trap.  Quertus sends word to abyssal contacts for meeting with representative of Kurgoth.  Twelve more commoners drained of blood.

Nightal 10:   Two vampiric warrior, one wizard warrior, three commoner vampire spawn rises.  Messenger from Kurgoth arrives in commoner area.  Four more commoners drained of blood.
Current Status of the Garrison (Nightal 10)
One Officer Vampire
Two Wizard-Warrior Vampires
Three Thug Vampires
Five Commoner Vampire Spawn
Fourteen Warrior Vampires

Nightal 11: Two warriors, Five commoner vampire spawn rises.

Nightal 12: One officer, Two warriors, One wizard-warrior, Five commoner vampire spawn rises.

...
Nightal 30
Hammer 1
...
Hammer 30
Midwinter/The Grave Rending


----------



## Endur (Apr 19, 2004)

Nightal 9

When Tierak gives the new modified instructions for the trap trigger to the Bugbear engineer, the engineer looks at her like he does not understand her words at all.  "We can have an extra trigger, but if fire hits the web, the ceiling will fall, trigger or no."

Nightal 10

"Ho, Ho, Ho!"  reverbrates through the commoner level as a Balor appears on the commoner level and begins to slaughter the inhabitants.  A few of the vampires were on the commoner level, maintaining control of the commoners, and they reduced to gaseous form quickly.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Nightal 9
> 
> When Tierak gives the new modified instructions for the trap trigger to the Bugbear engineer, the engineer looks at her like he does not understand her words at all.  "We can have an extra trigger, but if fire hits the web, the ceiling will fall, trigger or no."




OOC: What modified instructions?  Have I been sleep-posting?


----------



## Endur (Apr 20, 2004)

ooc: The Matron made a post a few posts back about new instructions for Tierak regarding the trigger for the trap.  I presumed that Tierak passed those orders on to the engineer, and posted the engineer's reaction to the new orders.



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> OOC: What modified instructions?  Have I been sleep-posting?


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 20, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Nightal 9
> 
> When Tierak gives the new modified instructions for the trap trigger to the Bugbear engineer, the engineer looks at her like he does not understand her words at all.  "We can have an extra trigger, but if fire hits the web, the ceiling will fall, trigger or no."



ooc:
I just noticed in the Bebilith entry in the SRD that their webs have a 75% chance of not catching fire when in contact with flame. To make the trap more reliable I decided to install another trigger mechanism. 

4 vampires are assigned to Trap-Guard-Duty at all times.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 20, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Nightal 10: Messenger from Kurgoth arrives in commoner area.




_What a ing phycho, the perfect embodyment of Chaotic Evil. The message is clear, he cannot be reasoned with.

So, what to do? What to do? We cannot gain new allies. Both Kurgoth and Irae will remain our enemies until the day they die. Vampires or no, we are no match for our enemies.
Solution: Let them kill each others. The only thing keeping the stalemate in Maerimydra is the Forbiddance on the castle, bring it down and the war will explode into action again. All we need is a few scrolls of Mages Disjunction. Quertus, the ever useful Quertus, will have to find them for us.

We cannot fight the Balor, we cannot drive it out of the level or evacuate the commoners. The fiend can Teleport at will, it can run circles around my forces, the perfect guerilla warrior. It will serve my purposes soon enough, until then it is irrelevant._

The Matron orders the defenses of the Noble Level and the Barracks to be put on highest alert, orders a few of the vampires to scatter the commoners in the caverns (telepathically, The Commies are all Dominated) and sends Quertus on another shopping trip to buy three scrolls of Mages Disjunction.


----------



## Endur (Apr 20, 2004)

ooc: Where will the four vampires be posted?  on the ceiling next to the trap?


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 20, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> ooc: Where will the four vampires be posted?  on the ceiling next to the trap?



ooc:
Under the trap, since it covers the entire ceiling, by the trigger mechanisms. Hiding, watching, waiting.


----------



## Endur (Apr 20, 2004)

As the hours pass, the Demon assaults, burns, brutalizes, intimidates, interrogates, tortures, rapes, and murders everyone he encounters on the commoner level.  He does not seem to be in a hurry, but takes his time and is careful to make sure that no one can escape (other than gaseous form vampires).  He delights in causing pain and suffering with his bare skin and does not use his weapons.

He used his great strength to move rubble to block the exits (other than the stream).


----------



## Endur (Apr 20, 2004)

After the Balor begins his assault upon the commoner level, Solom Ned'razak invites Eilos and Quertus into his audience chamber.

"It has become too dangerous in Szith Morcane.  I'm going to take a vacation, a long vacation.  The two of you are welcome to come with me.  Or you can stay here and look after things. 

"I'll let you discuss it amongst yourselves.  You'll forgive me if I don't tell you where the vacation is until you have made your decision as to whether you are interested in coming or not. 

"I'm going to go pack my possessions.  Knock on the door to my quarters after you have made your decision.  

"If you leave the Inverted Tower, I'll assume that you are not coming with me."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> “Think over the events of the past month and draw your own conclusions as to how highly the Matron values the lives of her offspring."




Kilcif bends down to Carcelon as he sneers in anger and his voice is snide and full of sarcasms, “Oh yes, she obviously values you all so much!  She’s hasn’t even shed a tear as she turns each and everyone of you into some form that mocks life itself.”

He backs down some not wanting to make her mad, “Lady Carcelon your position has changed, and your not as important as you where only a few days ago.  I can tell you your mother is mad and insane, and your sister has survived an ordeal that she should have.  I believe in luck but I know theirs no way your sister could survive the Underdark for that long without equipment and without help.  Neither one of them two should be trusted and if you truly mean your words remember that I can only protect you when I have my own freewill.”

Kilcif settles back down close to her so he can speak quietly, "Besides I never once said anything about asking the matron for it."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 20, 2004)

"Well, at least the balor has style."


----------



## Uriel (Apr 20, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "You have provided my Houses with considerable assistance, Kripp Yelloweye, and I have given you payment in turn. Our relationship has proceeded well thus far, and I wish for that to continue. I am, however, uncertain of why exactly you have returned to us."
> "Carcelon has informed me that your lord wishes no alliance with me, nor with Carcelon herself (as if she had any right to make such personal alliances). He offered us one piece of advise, but gave us no reason to believe him. All things considered the meeting was a disappointment, and the treatment of my envoy was undiplomatic to say the least."
> "Your return to us is obviously a gesture of good will, as such things are considered in the Abyss, but perhaps you could inform me of your actual purpose here? What is it that do you seek to accomplish?"




Weighing his words for a moment as he listened to the Matron, Kripp replied evenly'Finished with Quest,Kripp is, truely spoken.Home for Kripp,Lake of Shadows, is not now. In motion are things,of _import_ to kripp's Lord,are being set now. Alliance still, Kripp thinks, should he keep with Reverend Matron.An enemy do we still share...'


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 20, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Weighing his words for a moment as he listened to the Matron, Kripp replied evenly'Finished with Quest,Kripp is, truely spoken.Home for Kripp,Lake of Shadows, is not now. In motion are things,of _import_ to kripp's Lord,are being set now. Alliance still, Kripp thinks, should he keep with Reverend Matron.An enemy do we still share...'




"And which outcome does He Who Swims In Darkness desire for this conflict? The slaying of Irae and the overthrow of her rule, or something more?"


----------



## Endur (Apr 20, 2004)

Solom, Eilos, and the other members of the Inverted Tower teleport away (with or without Quertus).

After six hours and massacring half of the commoner level, the Fiend shrouded in fire waves his hand and one of the blocked tunnels to the great chasm is suddently clear.

The Fiend herds a dozen subservient goblins down the tunnel toward the chasm.

The laughter of the Homocidal Fiend is heard echoing throughout Szith Morcane.

The Fiend and the goblins reach the entrance to the chasm.

Fire leaps amongst the goblins.  They screech and scream as they become goblinoid torches.  An unseen force hurls them straight up, at the web covered ceiling of the great chasm.

The vampires react by abandoning their posts and instead placing themselves in front of the web to try and block the incoming firey missiles.

They block four of the incoming goblinoid torches, but the others impact the web.  The Web catches fire and the ceiling of the chasm opens up.

The vampires turn to gaseous form to escape.

Tons of Rock fall down the great chasm, making noise that drowns out the laughter of the fiend.

When the rock hits the river, the force and noise of the blow shakes the caverns and causes minor cave ins, but nothing major.

After the noise dies down and your hearing returns to normal, you can still hear the insane laughter of the Fiend echoing in the distance.

It sounds like it is coming closer.


----------



## Xael (Apr 20, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> ...with or without Quertus.



Without.

Quertus curses the cowardly wizards, and heads to inform Matron about them.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 20, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Kilcif bends down to Carcelon as he sneers in anger and his voice is snide and full of sarcasms, “Oh yes, she obviously values you all so much!  She’s hasn’t even shed a tear as she turns each and everyone of you into some form that mocks life itself.”




OOC: Not sure if it was clear above, but that's exactly the conclusion Carcelon wanted you to reach.  She just wanted to lead you there instead of saying it out loud.



> He backs down some not wanting to make her mad, “Lady Carcelon your position has changed, and your not as important as you where only a few days ago.  I can tell you your mother is mad and insane, and your sister has survived an ordeal that she should have.  I believe in luck but I know theirs no way your sister could survive the Underdark for that long without equipment and without help.  Neither one of them two should be trusted and if you truly mean your words remember that I can only protect you when I have my own freewill.”




Carcelon nods and then responds;
"Yes, I quite look forward to finding out where my dear sister has been the past two weeks.  She has clearly not been wandering the underdark alone and has just as clearly been returned to us by someone else.  

Think on what I have said, and we will speak of this again later.  At the moment I must go find Quertus."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif grunts at Carcelon dismissal and quickly retorts, “I keep it under advisory and you shouldn’t be so quick to dismiss me your mother has no need for heirs as she can rule your family for eternity now so I imagine that the youngest daughter could quickly find herself as nothing more than a reward.”


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 20, 2004)

Carcelon replies with the barest hint of a smile;
"I should be very suprised to see the Matron outlast Irae.  The candle which burns brightest burns but half as long.

As I said, I will do what I can to see that you are not again bent under the Cephalometer, but you too must do your part."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 20, 2004)

"I'd like this guy if he wasn't going to kill me", Torellan says with a grin. "He's got enough style to share.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 21, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "And which outcome does He Who Swims In Darkness desire for this conflict? The slaying of Irae and the overthrow of her rule, or something more?"




Removing his kraken-faced helm, Kripp immitates an air-breather's shrug and says plainly 'Know not, this...Know only that forward does lie his _Fate_,does Kripp.To Maermydra, does Kripp go.'


----------



## Endur (Apr 21, 2004)

The Realms Above
The Cult of the Dragon
Hidden Meeting Room

First Speaker, speaking ritualisticly "How fare the Great Ones?" 
Second Speaker, answering ritualisticly"All is well.  Life Eternal is Theirs."

First Speaker, "Please be seated.  We have heard disturbing news.  Outsiders have learned the process to create a Draco-Lich."

Third Speaker, "Blashphemy!  Only the Cult of the Dragon should share this sacred knowledge with the Great ones!"

First Speaker, "Nevertheless, it is true.  Unassailable sources confirm that an undead archmage in the city of Maerimydra has successfully created a Draco-Lich and is attempting to create more."


----------



## Xael (Apr 21, 2004)

Quertus starts the preparations to face the Balor. He asks for a cold iron dagger from Torellan and Bless Weapon oil from Carcelon, and casts the following buff spells:

First, he casts _Rary's Telepathic Bond_, with Quertus himself, Matron, Torellan, Zieggrek and Kripp in it.

Then he casts _Mage Armor_, _Shadow Mask_ and _Shield_ on himself.

Third, he casts _Magic Circle Against Evil_ on Zieggrek and Kilcif.

Fourth, he casts _Bull's Strength_ at Torellan and the Bebiliths.

And finally, he casts _Endurance_ at Carcelon and Narcelia.

Then he proceeds to wait for the Balor with others.


OOC: I just hope that the Balor doesn't have time to cast _Greater Dispel Magic_...


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 21, 2004)

The Matron orders her forces into position, the Bebiliths inside the walls in the Ethereal, the Elemental above to prepare another cave-in, gaseous vampires in the chasm, the rest of the troops arrayed behind the doors to the level.  
Ziegrek, _Aided_ by 10 vampires, are to disarm the Balor's sword in the opening move of the battle. The rest of the force shall be released a few senonds later, weaker combatants are to _Aid_ the stronger to hit the fiend.

ooc: is this ok with everyone?


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 21, 2004)

Torellan casts his own _magic weapon_ on the cold iron dagger he has left, and applies the _bless weapon_ oil (I just realised that all my threats will be automatical crits thanks to the oil  )


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 21, 2004)

After handing a _Bless Weapon_ oil to Quertus, Carcelon casts _Protection from Fire_ on Ziegrekk and then uses her _Planar Ally_ scroll to summon another Bebilith


----------



## Endur (Apr 21, 2004)

The laughter grows louder, than fainter.  One of the vampires reports that the Fiend has entered the Barracks level.

Five minutes later, the echoing laughter grows louder.  A vampire reports the Demon has returned to the chasm.   Another vampiric messenger reports that the Demon has invaded the Inverted Tower as the laughter grows fainter.  

Ten minutes later, the laughter grows louder as a vampire reports that the Demon has left the Inverted Tower and is floating down the chasm towards the noble level.


----------



## Endur (Apr 22, 2004)

As the Balor comes down the chasm, it does not appear to be falling.  

Instead, its wings control its descent.  As the Balor's laughter grows louder, Quertus notices that _Solom's Secure Sanctum_ has just been dispelled by a Greater Dispel Magic.

As the Balor approaches the entrance to the noble level, he meets the cloud of vampires in gaseous form.  His sword slices through two of the gaseous form vampires (reducing them below zero hit points) and they flee into the noble level, heading for their coffins.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 22, 2004)

Zieggrek waits while the spells are cast on him, and drinks a potion of _Greater Magic Fang_ (applied to Claws) that he pulls from his belt. He growls are crouches in a battle-ready postion as the Balor approaches.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif looks more tempted to leave but he slips on his new copper ring and mutters something in surface elven as he draws his bow…  He contemplates using his new arrow but decides against it for now hoping that he can save it for later.

He stays close to Carcelon knowing that she wouldn't weigh him down much if the battle goes bad.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 22, 2004)

The Matron waits.


----------



## Endur (Apr 22, 2004)

Round 1: Balor flies down and attacks gaseous form vampire in chasm.
Roll: 18 +33 -20 power attack = 31. Hit.
Gaseous Vampire AC: 15 (includes Dodge feat, no armor).
Damage: 2d6 + 28 = 34.  Vampire reduced to 0.
Cleave: 5 + 33-20 = 18. Hit.
Damage: 2d6 + 28=31.  Vampire reduced to 0.

Two vampires flee towards coffins.

Round 2: Balor full attack.  (PA for 6)
Roll: 7, 3, 6, 6, 10, 3.  
7+25=38 hit.  Damage=25.  Vampire reduced to zero.    
Cleave: 3+25=28 hit.  Damage = 18.    
11+20= 30 hit.  Damage = 19.  Vampire reduced to zero.
6+15=21 hit.  Damage=18.  
6+16=22 hit.  Damage = 21.  Vampire reduced to zero.
10 +24=hit. Damage =18.
3+19=hit.  Damage =17.  Vampire reduced to zero.

Four vampires flee towards coffins at zero hit points.
Two vampires break the domination effect and flee towards coffins.  
Two vampires remain bound by orders in the chasm.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 22, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Round 2: Balor full attack.  (PA for 6)
> Roll: 7, 3, 6, 6, 10, 3.
> 7+25=38 hit.  Damage=25.  Vampire reduced to zero.
> Cleave: 3+25=28 hit.  Damage = 18.
> ...




ooc: I wasn't aware that the Vampires were close enough that the Balor could make a full attack, or a cleave, against them. It seems we different internal battle-maps...   

Where is the Balor now?


----------



## Endur (Apr 22, 2004)

The hiding PCs can't see the chasm, they can only see into the entrance hall of the noble level.   

The Balor, the two dominated vampires, and the six fleeing vampires are still in the chasm.  The two vampires that were originally reduced to zero hit points have entered the entrance level of the noble level.  Vampires in gaseous form move extremely slowly (20' is a double-move).  

The gaseous vampires in the chasm had grouped together for three reasons: 1) mutual self-protection; 2) to draw the Balor's fire storm; 3) Because nobody told them not to group together.


----------



## Endur (Apr 22, 2004)

Noble level map


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 22, 2004)

The surviving vampires in the chasm are called back to the noble level, while the Matron contemplates the proper punishment for the incompetence of their fellows.


----------



## Endur (Apr 22, 2004)

Booming laughter echoes through the noble level as a creature of darkness and flame enters the Entrance Hall.

The non-undead feel a presence in their mind.  An unholy creature of the worst sort is violating their mind.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 22, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Vampires in gaseous form move extremely slowly (20' is a double-move)





			
				MM p. 252 said:
			
		

> As a standard action, a vampire can assume gaseous form at will as the spell (caster level 5th), but it can remain gaseous indefinitely and *has a fly speed of 20 feet* with perfect maneuverability.



Underline and bold mine.


----------



## Endur (Apr 23, 2004)

ooc: The gaseous form vampires move as slow as dwarves (40' is a double move).


----------



## Xael (Apr 23, 2004)

As the Balor enters the entrance hall, Quertus proceeds to cast _Haste_.

OOC: Targets in order of importance (Max 14): 

1. PCs 
2. Bebiliths and other powerful allies (if any)
3. Lesser Vampires.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 23, 2004)

The Matron orders the first half of her forces forwards (Zieggrek, the Bebiliths and any surviving vampires) (Z disarm Aided by Vampires, Bebiliths flanking)


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 23, 2004)

Torellan moves into a flanking position on the Balor, tumbling as necessary, and then starts laying the smack on the balor with his temporarily enchanted dagger, and also slams it with his other hand when he has the time.

*OoC:* Torellan currently has a full attack of:
+1 cold iron dagger +23/+18/+13 melee (d4+10, 17-20/x2, affected by _bless weapon_)
AND Slam +15 melee (d6+3, x2)


----------



## Endur (Apr 23, 2004)

Initiative
Balor 28
Torellan 24: Mentally commands his minions to command their minions and their minion’s minions to attack, and then moves forward.
Kilcif 23: Shoots three arrows at the Balor.  All the Arrows miss due to fire and shadow obscuring the Balor’s solid body (7 + 25 (15 BAB, 3 Dex, 5 Bow, 1 WF, 1 Haste))  vs. ac 39, 18 +20, 9 +15).
Quertus 20: Casts haste on all nearby PCs and some vampires.
Tierak 19: Sends mental images to the Bebiliths of battle.
Narcelia 17: waits.
Vampire Minions 17: Mentally commands minions to command their minions to attack, and then moves forward.
Balor Held Action: Telekinesis: Attempt to fling Torellan and five of his minions into the chasm.  Torellan resists, the five minions are flung out of the entry hall into the chasm into the far wall.  Two minions stick to the wall, the other three bounce off and fall into the river.  One minion hits a rock sticking up out of the river and turns to gaseous form and starts floating back towards its coffin.  The other two fall into the river and are swept away.
Dariel 15: Charges Balor.  Balor’s whip entangles Dariel, disrupting his charge and drawing Dariel into the flaming aura around the Balor.  Dariel takes 24 points of damage (after resist energy).
Zieggrek 14: Rages, Charges, and attempts to Grapple Balor.  Roll 15 for touch attack.  Touch succeeds.  Grapple Attempt; Zieggrek 9+36 vs. Balor 11+36.   Grapple fails. 
Kripp 13: casts Drown at the Balor.  Spell Resistance: Kripp rolls 8, fails to penetrate the Balor's SR.
Bebiliths 10: Phase in and arrive.
Dominated Apprentice 10: Casts Magic Missile, does not penetrate SR
Earth Elemental 9: Moves across ceiling above Balor.
Ki’Willis 8: Casts Shield and moves forward.
Carcelon 7: Fires Circlet of Major Blasting.  To Hit Roll: 13 + 10 BAB + 5 dex -0 firing into melee Precise shot = 28.  Balor Touch AC= 20 + 4 cover = 24.  Carcelon hits the Balor with a streak of light, narrowly avoiding Zieggrek, and inflicts 40 points of damage.  Spell Resistance: Carcelon rolls 20 + 17=37, beating the Balors SR.
Wraith Morcane 5: Attacks Balor and misses.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 23, 2004)

Carcelon fires her _Circlet_ at the Balor hoping to overcome it's SR.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 23, 2004)

ooc: !


			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Torellan 24: Mentally commands his minions to command their minions and their minion’s minions to attack, and then moves forward.



ooc: The Vampires are not Dominated, they are simply under their creator's command. They get no "second save" when forced to commit acts against their nature, the control cannot be dispelled, and they don't have to be telepathically commanded. There is nothing in the vampires entry in the SRD to even suggest that Domination is somehow involved.
Torellan could just as well have given them an oral order as a free action, and since that's obviously the only intelligent thing to do I'm sure it could be assumed that he did that. The Matron had also given the Vampires her orders beforehand. They should have known what to do without being ordered to do it by Torellan, unless they were being willfully disobedient.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Vampire Minions 17: Mentally commands minions to command their minions to attack, and then moves forward.



ooc: See above. They are intelligent enough to make the obvious choice.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Balor Held Action: Telekinesis: Attempt to fling Torellan and five of his minions into the chasm.  Torellan resists, the five minions are flung out of the entry hall into the chasm into the far wall.  Two minions stick to the wall, the other three bounce off and fall into the river.  One minion hits a rock sticking up out of the river and turns to gaseous form and starts floating back towards its coffin.  The other two fall into the river and are swept away.




The Matron hopes that the Vampires in the river are intelligent enough to turn gaseous and (since air is lighter than water) float to the surface and up into the chasm.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Dariel 15: Charges Balor.  Balor’s whip entangles Dariel, disrupting his charge and drawing Dariel into the flaming aura around the Balor.  Dariel takes 24 points of damage (after resist energy).




The Matron, who didn't order Dariel to attack, frowns.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Zieggrek 14: Rages, Charges, and attempts to Grapple Balor.  Roll 15 for touch attack.  Touch succeeds.  Grapple Attempt; Zieggrek 9+36 vs. Balor 11+36.   Grapple fails.



The Matron wonders why Zieggrek disregarded her order to disarm the Balor with vampiric aid.

-

The Matron sends the rest of her forces forwards against the Balor, with a word. Then she activates the Shield ability of her House Insignia and moves (if there's enough space for her to do so) adjacent to the Balor.


----------



## Xael (Apr 23, 2004)

Quertus moves towards the Balor, near enough for _Dimensional Anchor _(60 feet), and casts it. He tries to find a position where anybody isn't in the way (at least Zieggrek).

OOC: Ranged touch attack (with haste) is at +9. Caster level mod for SR penetration is +18.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 23, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Earth Elemental 9: Holds in reserve.




ooc: The Elemental was ordered to prepare a cave-in over the Balor, and to release that cave-in at the Matron's command (). If it doesn't need more than a round to prepare a nice collapse of the ceiling (which I assume that it does) I guess then it can join us in our attack on the Balor. Whatever it does, it doesn't hold in reserve.


----------



## Endur (Apr 23, 2004)

Initiative Round 2
The Balor’s booming voice roars in Abyssal.  Non-undead who don’t speak Abyssal, still understand what he said.

“Negotiations?  I have your negotiations right here!”

Torellan 24: Torellan does a full attack on the Balor, criting once for 25 points.
Kilcif 23: Shoots four arrows at the Balor. First, second, and fourth Arrows miss due to fire and shadow obscuring the Balor’s solid body (9 +25 = 34, 6+25=31, 13 + 15=28, vs. ac 39).  Second arrow strikes the target (20 +20, auto confirm bless weapon) for 65 points of damage (Balor passes fort save).
Quertus 20: Casts Dimensional Anchor at the Balor.  Touch Attack: 9 + 7 BAB + 1 Dex +1 haste -4 firing into melee = 14.  Miss.  
Tierak 19: Fires her hand crossbow and misses the Balor.  (Die roll 19 + bonuses vs. ac 39).  
Narcelia 17: waits.
Balor 17(-130): Quickened telekinesis.  Balor attempts to repeat his success of last round and telekinesis half a dozen vampires into the chasm.  One vampire resists, five others are flung out into the chasm.  One vampire resists, three catch hold of the wall, two fall.  One of the two that fell hits a rock and converts to gaseous form, the other is swept away in the river.
Balor flies into the chasm, dragging Dariel along with him.  Dariel takes 32 points of damage (after Resist Energy).
AOO: Zieggrek attempts to grapple the Balor to prevent him from flying away.   Zieggrek takes 19 points of damage from the sword blow that prevented his grapple attempt and 14 points of fire damage.
Vampire Minions 17: Vampire Minions transform to Dire Bats and follow into the chasm
2 Wizard Warrior Minions 17: Cast Magic Missile at Balor (both fail SR)
Leonon & Kiernan: Fire Hand Crossbows at Balor  (both miss)
Dariel 15: Dariel slips free of the Balor's whip and falls into the river.
Zieggrek 14 (-51 hp):  Zieggrek charges into the chasm, leaps, and attempts to grapple the Balor.  Zieggrek rolls 20 for touch attack and succesfully touches the Balor, taking 14 points of fire damage.  Grapple attempt: Zieggrek 5+36 vs. Balor 9 +36.  Zieggrek can't hold onto the Balor and falls off.  He hangs onto the side of the wall of the chasm.  
Kripp 13: Casts Rushing Waters at the Balor.  The Balor is knocked back fifteen feet by the rush of water and hits the wall.    The Balor's firey aura is temporarily drenched and he falls thirty feet down the chasm before he recovers his flight (DC 21; reflex save 11 +19=30).  Four Dire Bats are also affected by the Rushing Waters (2 pass the DC21 reflex save, 2 fail), two of which recover their flight thirty to fifty feet down the chasm, the other two fall into the river.   
Fiendish large Crocodile 13: snaps its jaws and guards Kripp.
Fiendish huge Shark 13: Opens its mouth wide when it thinks the Balor is going to fall.
Bebiliths 10: The Bebiliths move out into the chasm onto the walls. 
Dominated Mage: casts magic missile, fails to penetrate SR.
Earth Elemental 9: waits for Matron's command to cave in the ceiling
Ki’Willis 8: Orders the Elemental to not cave in the ceiling.
Carcelon 7: uses Rod of Viscid Globes.  Balor laughs as Globe is burned up as his flames restart.  (Carcelon hit with touch attack, but Balor made his reflex save and Carcelon failed SR check).  
Wraith Morcane 5: attacks Balor and misses.

Current Status of Vampire Minions:
Two Vampire Morcanes: Leonon, Kiernan : both in the entry hall
One Officer Vampire: gaseous form heading to coffin
Two Wizard-Warrior Vampires:  Both in the entry hall 
Three Thug Vampires: 3 in gaseous form heading to coffin
Five Commoner Vampire Spawn: Two in river, two in gaseous form heading to coffin, one dire bat in chasm
Fourteen Warrior Vampires: six in gaseous form heading to coffin, three in river, five Dire Bats in chasm


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 23, 2004)

OOC:  Wow, it worked.  The _Circlet_ is definately proving to be a worthwhile investment... 

Carcelon levels her _Rod of Viscid Globs_ at the Balor and fires, hoping the sticky goo will make it easier for Z to grapple him.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 23, 2004)

*OoC:* Why did Torellan's init drop to 17?


----------



## Endur (Apr 23, 2004)

Because I made the assumption that Torellan would want to move with the vampiric minions he commands.  If you want to act seperately, I can edit it so you are back at 24.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> *OoC:* Why did Torellan's init drop to 17?


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 23, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> “Negotiations?  I have your negotiations right here!”




The Matron, enraged by the senseless stupidity of the fiends, sneers back at the Balor, her voice oozing hatred 

"Fool. I care nothing for Maerimydra, and until recently nothing about your master. All I wanted was the destruction and final death of Irae Tsarran. Wether you win or lose here today you will have weakened our common cause, and I pray that that whore of Kiaransalee devours you all."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 23, 2004)

Narcelia moves forward but stays outside the current range of combat. She will continue to do so for as long as she can (move closer, but not close enough to be threatened, and move backward if necessary).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Seeing the ugliness of the battle before him Kilcif continues to waste arrows against the Balor as he contemplates disappearing into the shadows but as he watches the Matron step closer his interest is perked…  

As he contemplates putting an arrow through the back of her rotting head his hand draws fourth the arrow that he found with the ring.  His daydreams of hatred become more tangible as he realize just how easy it would be to place the arrow through her with no one truly understanding what happened due to the chaotic battlefield but as he draws his bow back he realize that her own burning hatred will bring her final destruction soon enough.

As he shifts his aim to the Balor Kilcif contempt the rewards he would receive if he could down the demon and gain the Matron undying gratitude…  He chuckles at his own joke as he aims for the open maul of the demon.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 24, 2004)

Kripp tries to move to where he can see the Balor, then fire off _Rushing Waters_ at it...


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 24, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Because I made the assumption that Torellan would want to move with the vampiric minions he commands.  If you want to act seperately, I can edit it so you are back at 24.



 Wait and risk that somebody else has a chance to off it? Not Torellan, especially in his current state (need to properly get over that frustration that has been building up by his lack of 'fun').


----------



## Uriel (Apr 24, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Kripp tries to move to where he can see the Balor, then fire off _Fleshripper_ at it...





Edit:Using Wand


----------



## Endur (Apr 24, 2004)

Initiative Round 3
The Balor’s booming voice roars in Abyssal. Non-undead who don’t speak Abyssal, still understand what he said.

“Kurgoth is the Conqueror of Maerimydra, but I am the Scourge of the Drow!  I am the only God you shall have for the rest of your lives!”

Torellan 24(-72):  Torellan moves forward and hurls a dagger at the Balor that misses.  (5+ bonuses vs. AC 39)  
Kilcif 23:  After aiming at the Matron, Kilcif moves forward to edge of the chasm and shoots a single arrow at the Balor.  This arrow goes through the flames and shadows and blasts its way through the Demon, causing a howl of rage.  Arrow hits (17 + bonuses vs. ac 39) and inflicts 29 points of damage.  Somehow, Kilcif knows that this arrow had been crafted by the Drow Archmage and it would have destroyed an undead creature.
Quertus 20(-44): Quertus moves to the edge of the chasm, casts Cone of Cold, and the cold begins to freeze around the Balor.  SR: 10+18=28, spell affects the Balor.  Balor Reflex Save: 8+23=31.  Balor takes half of 62 points or 31 -10 resistance = 21 points of damage.  Zieggrek reflex save 17 + 13 =30, Z takes half damage or 31 -10 resisatance = 21 points of damage. 
Tierak 19(-72): Tierak moves forward and fires her hand crossbow at the Balor and misses (13 + bonuses vs. AC 39).
Narcelia 17:waiting
Balor 17 (-180 hp):  The Balor flies up the chasm, fifteen feet past the noble level and casts Fire Storm for 82 points of damage.  Everyone is in the area of effect except those in the river, the Balor, Narcelia, and the Earth Elemental.  Reflex DC 26.  Nobody is protected by SR.  Reflex saves:
Torellan 3 +; takes 82-10=72 
Kilcif 13 +; Evasion, takes no damage.
Quertus 14+; takes 82-10=72.  fort save 5 +
Tierak 8+; takes 82-10=72.  fort save 9+
Vampire commoner:11+; gaseous form
Vampire warriors (1-5):9,10,9,14,13; all gaseous form
Vampire wizard warriors:2,13; gaseous form
Leonon, Kiernan: 8,17; Leonon -82 gaseous form; Kiernan -41
Zieggrek:13; 41-10=31 damage
Kripp:9; takes 82-10=72.  fort save 18+
Croc:10; takes 82; croc is dead
Bebiliths (1-4): 3,5,11,9 take 82 each.  fort saves, 3, 18, 17, 17
Mage: 7; mage dead
Ki'Willis:12; takes 41-10=31
Carcelon:15; takes 41-10 =31
Wraith Morcane: 8; wraith destroyed. 

Balor uses quickened telekinesis to hurl burned drow survivors on the edge of the chasm into the river.  DC 23 will save for Torellan, Quertus, Kiernan, Carcelon, and Tierak.  (Kilcif is too heavy to Telekinsis).  SR protects Tierak.  Kiernan rolls 8, Carcelon rolls 7, everybody else rolls high.  Everybody passes will save except Kiernan Morcane, who is swept into the river.  

Kiernan 17: Swimming in the river.
Dariel 15(-61): Dariel swims away from the Shark.
Zieggrek 14(-103 hp): Zieggrek levitates 20' up the chasm.
Kripp 13(-41 hp): Kripp casts Cure Critical Wounds on self (healing 31).
Fiendish huge Shark 13: Opens its mouth wide.
Bebiliths 10(-82 each):  The Bebilths attack the Balor in the chasm.  Three attempt to bite him, the fourth tries to web him.  13,9,7 for bit attempts, 1 for web attack.  The three Bebiliths fail to penetrate his flame and the webbing misses.  
Earth Elemental 9: moves into chasm to attack Balor
Ki’Willis 8(-31): Matron casts Cure Serious Wounds on Quertus (healing 28).
Carcelon 7:  Carcelon casts Cure Critical Wounds, healing herself fully.

Current Status of Vampire Minions:
Two Vampire Morcanes: Leonon, Kiernan : gaseous, river
One Officer Vampire: gaseous form heading to coffin
Two Wizard-Warrior Vampires: gaseous
Three Thug Vampires: 3 in gaseous form 
Five Commoner Vampire Spawn: Two in river, three in gaseous form
Fourteen Warrior Vampires: eleven gaseous form, three in river


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 24, 2004)

Tierak will continue to attack with her hand crossbow, staying near the back of the group, while the bebiliths engage in melee.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 24, 2004)

*OOC: Sorry, been gone...*

OOC: I can see Zieggrek attacking the Balor without waiting for vampiric aid. "Why would Zieggrek wait for such inferior creatures to help? The Matron will be much more pleased if Zieggrek takes care of it himself."  

IC: Ziegrek sneers at the Balor's words as it cowardly attempts to leave. He touches his House Insignia to activate _levitate_ to follow.


----------



## Xael (Apr 24, 2004)

Round 3: Quertus follows to the edge of the chasm, and if he can place _Cone of Cold_ so that he doesn't hurt anybody important (or too many nonimportant vamps), he'll cast it at the Balor. If there's too many friendlies in the way, he'll just try to cast _Dimensional Anchor_ again. If the Balor is too far for the spells, he'll activate _Fly_ from his boots.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 24, 2004)

Round 3 (round 2 if possible)
The Matron hands a Fly potion to Ziegrek and two fly potions to Tierak, ordering her to feed them to the Bebiliths.
She then, not knowing how close she came to her final death (thanks B S ), cancels the elementals order to cave in the ceiling, ordering it to repair any fatal damage it may have already done.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 24, 2004)

"Blasted demon, running away when the fun is just starting."
I'm not sure how far from Torellan the Balor currently is. If it is within 60ft, he'll just throw it with his standard daggers (the returning ones), if it's much farther that that, he'll move closer and then throw one. If the Balor is within 30ft, he will use Ranged Disarm with his highest attack(s).

Current full attack (thanks to _haste_)
+1 Dagger (type depending) +24/+24/+19/+14 (d4+10, 17-20/x2)


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 25, 2004)

Round 4:
Torellan runs up the wall (60ft move) and throws his dagger again.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 25, 2004)

The Matron orders Tierak to retreat just out of range of the battle. "There is nothing you can do to help us now, if you stay you will put yourself at risk needlessly. Do not go so far that the Bebiliths become distracted from their task."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 25, 2004)

Tierak does as Matron Millithor commands, irritation at being ordered losing swiftly to her desire not to fight a balor.


----------



## Endur (Apr 25, 2004)

Initiative Round 4
The Balor’s booming voice roars in Abyssal. Non-undead who don’t speak Abyssal, still understand what he said.

“I live to fight in a chasm!”


Icho whispers to Quertus, who alone can hear him:

"Boss, I think he is getting mad."

Torellan 24(-67): fast heals 5.  Torellan does a full attack, hurling daggers at the Balor, but three miss.  The third dagger is a critical for 22 points of damage. (9, 5, 19, 16) 
Kilcif 23: Kilcif shoots four arrows at the Balor (14 hit, 4 miss, 2 miss, 9 miss), striking once for 17 points of damage.  
Quertus 20(-44): Quertus casts banishment at Badrazel (modifiers of +5/+10 for rare items).  SR: 9 +14+4+5=32, spell affects Badrazel.  Will save dc: 10+7+7+10= DC 34.  Badrazel rolls 20 + 19=39.     
Tierak 19(-72): Tierak moves backward.  
Narcelia 17:waiting
Badrazel 17 (-232 hp): The Fiery Demon flies 45 feet higher in the chasm (60' above the noble level) and swings his whip against the wall, tracing the chasm wall in flames.  Two AOO's from Bebiliths as he flies past, but both miss.  A gate to the Abyss opens up from the flames on the wall of the chasm.  The Balor speaks, "Errtu, I summon you forth to join the slaughter of the drow race." 
A deep voice responds, "Badrazel, Will you pay the price to summon my aid?"
Badrazel responds, "Errtu, I will pay the price."
Errtu, a second Balor, emerges from the gate.  Both Balors engage in evil laughter.
Drow PCs with ranks in Knowledge Religion recognize the name Errtu.  This Balor hates Lolth and the drow race with a passion that is only exceeded by his hatred for Drizzt Do'Urden, who foiled his evil plots many times.

Dariel 15(-61): Dariel swimming.
Zieggrek 14(-103 hp): levitate up the chasm and enters the noble level and drinks a potion of flight.
Kripp 13(-15 hp): Kripp holds his Greater Dispel Magic to use it to counter-spell one of Errtu's spell-like abilities.
Fiendish huge Shark 13: Opens its mouth wide.
Bebiliths 10(-82 each): One Bebilith tries to bite Badrazel and just misses due to the unholy aura.  One Bebilith bites him for no damage (DR).  The other two Bebiliths cast webs over the two Balors.  The Webbing that hits Badrazel bursts into flame on contact.  The webbing that hits Errtu holds him fast.
Earth Elemental 9: Attacks Badrazel, misses.
Ki’Willis 8(-31): Flies up and gives a speech.
Carcelon 7: Carcelon uses prayer bead of healing to heal Kripp for 26.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 25, 2004)

OoC:I'm not casting Fleshripper again...I'm casting Sure Critical Wounds <4D8+12> on myself. Then, I will cast Greater Dispel on the Balor as time allows.

IC

Kripp smiles at the antics of this Demon.This brute was powerful, mch fire in it. If the others could just get it to the river, _He Who Dwims In Darkness_ had sent a suprise for the mighty Balor...


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 25, 2004)

*round 4 (replacing my earlier post)*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Balor 17 (-197 hp): The Fiery Demon flies 45 feet higher in the chasm (60' above the noble level) and swings his whip against the wall, tracing the chasm wall in flames.  Two AOO's from Bebiliths as he flies past, but both miss.  A gate to the Abyss opens up from the flames on the wall of the chasm.  The Balor speaks, "Errtu, I summon you forth to join the slaughter of the drow race."
> A deep voice responds, "Badrazel, Will you pay the price to summon my aid?"
> Badrazel responds, "Errtu, I will pay the price."
> Errtu, a second Balor, emerges from the gate.  Both Balors engage in evil laughter.
> Drow PCs with ranks in Knowledge Religion recognize the name Errtu.  This Balor hates Lolth and the drow race with a passion that is only exceeded by his hatred for Drizzt Do'Urden, who foiled his evil plots many times.




The Matron, her murderous fury consuming all reason, drinks a potion of Fly and ascends up towards the two Balors. Her voice, stronger, clearer and more commanding than ever before even as it oozes a thousand kinds of hate, calls out a prayer to Lolth. "Rise, Queen of Spiders. Rise, Lady of Chaos. Rise, destroyer of the Seldarine. The time for your silence is at an end. Your children are deserting you, and those who stay loyal are killed. You can no longer deny us your power and your aid, for without you we will perish and without us you will fade. This is the compact between deity and mortal, and that is a law not even you can break. Rise Lolth, from your slumber or seclusion. Your enemies are here and they must be destroyed. Rise Lolth! I command you and implore you. Rise, and devour me for my heresy, but take these fiends who would name themselves Gods over the Drow with me to your webs. This is you choice, Lolth. Obey me or I will abandon you. Obey me, or be forgotten!"

ooc: If that doesn't end the Silence of Lolth nothing will.  And since it won't it will give Ki'Willis (who possibly may be the Matron no longer  ) the perfect reason to take herself another deity. (And yes, she's mad. But she's also having a rare moment of altruism. She does this for the sake of all Drowkind. And yes, that is also mad.)


----------



## Endur (Apr 25, 2004)

Initiative Round 5
The Balors stop their laughter in stunned silence after the Matron's speech, looking around to see if Lolth has indeed awoken.  After a moment, they begin to laugh again, somewhat quieter than before.

Torellan 24(-90): fast heals 5.  Torellan moves up the wall and hurls a dagger at the Balor, but misses. (2) 
Kilcif 23: Kilcif shoots four arrows at the Balor (1 miss, 2 miss, 13 miss, 1 miss), but all four miss.  
Quertus 20(-72): Quertus casts Enervation at Errtu: Ray, Ranged Touch attack: 20, 10 to confirm + 7 BAB + 1 Dex +1 haste -4 firing into melee =15.  Balor Touch AC =16 -2 entangled=14.  Quertus critical hits Errtu with Enervation for 5 levels, except for the Spell Resistance: 8 + 18=26, the spell resistance protects Errtu.      
Tierak 19(-72): Tierak moves backward.  
Narcelia 17:waiting
Errtu 17: 

"Fools!  To oppose me is your death!  Feel the Power of the Abyss!"

Errtu casts FireStorm(DR26) for 76, covering his own position and affecting everything in the chasm and on the edge of the noble level.  Dariel, Narcelia, and Tierak are not affected (and Badrazel and Errtu are immune to fire).
Errtu defensively casts while entangled (concentration check 48).
Kripp attempts to counter-spell the Firestorm (die roll 7) and fails.
The Web binding Errtu is destroyed.
Torellan 13+; 38-10=-28 gaseous form.
Kilcif 17+; evades, takes 0
Quertus 18+; 38-10=-28
Zieggrek 15+; 38-10=-28
Kripp 5+; 76-10=-66, fort save 13+
Bebiliths 9,13,18,5; 3 Bebiliths fry and die, falling down into the river.  The fourth is at -120
Ki'Willis 3; 76-10=-66 
Carcelon 7; 76-10=-66, fort save 7+
Earth Elemental 17; -76, fort save 9+

Badrazel 17 (-210 hp): Full attack, sword and whip blows versus Bebilith & Elemental.  Power Attack 10.  To hit: 9,9,8,3; 12,4.  Elemental and Bebilith destroyed.
Dariel 15(-61): Dariel swimming.
Zieggrek 14(-111 hp): Drink Cure Serious Potion for 20.
Fiendish huge Shark 13: Opens its mouth wide. 
Ki’Willis 8(-91): fast heal 3.  Matron Ki'Willis screams.  Wail of the Banshee.  SR vs. Errtu: 7+15+.  SR vs. Badrazel: 2+15+.  Both Balors survive.  
Carcelon 7(-66):


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 25, 2004)

Narcelia looks and listens to the Matron in something akin to awe. _Lolth be with us!_ she prays almost involuntarily.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 25, 2004)

The Matron will probably (I'll confirm when I know what's happened before her initiative) cast Wail of the Banshee, if she's close enough to affect the Balors. She moves so that she'll avoid hitting as many allies as possible with the spell.


----------



## Xael (Apr 25, 2004)

Round 5: Quertus watches Matron as this flies up and speaks. His first thought is that Matron has gone completely insane, but after hearing the speech, Quertus just mumbles a silent prayer to Lloth. 

Quertus casts _Enervation_ at Errtu.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 25, 2004)

Zieggrek will drink a both his potions of Cure Serious Wounds on his way to the Balors. (After drinking the potion of fly, which should take several rounds of actions). 

OOC: his Flesh Ring of Scorn automatically confirms any crits he might have.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 25, 2004)

Torellan moves to engage Errtu, since it's a much easier target thanks to being trapped in the webs.

Edit - Using the blessed cold iron dagger. And Dodge on Errtu


----------



## Uriel (Apr 25, 2004)

OoC:Kripp is still _Holding_ his Greater Dispel, unleashing it at the first sign of one of the Balor's casting another Firestorm or something similarly nasty.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 25, 2004)

If Narcelia is close enough to Errtu to attack in this round, she will do so, with either the silver dagger +1 (flaming or flaming burst) or the rapier +1, whichever she thinks will do the most damage. Otherwise, she continues to wait.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif frowns not liking the additional Balor what so ever.  Glancing quickly at his companions he red beady eyes coldly calculate as he takes a 5-foot step towards them before turning his attention and bow back to the original Balor.









*OOC:*


If the new Balor, Errtu, is more of a physical threat to Kilcif then he will change his attacks to him.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 26, 2004)

Having expended her available healing magics and not having useful offensive capabilities against two balors, Carcelon retreats.  Once she's out of immediate combat range she'll begin healing herself with one of her wands.


----------



## Endur (Apr 26, 2004)

Initiative Round 6
The Laughter of the Balors has been drowned out by the horrible scream of the Matron.  

Torellan 24(-85): gaseous form to coffin.
Kilcif 23: Kilcif shoots four arrows at Badrazel (1 miss, 2 miss, 17 miss, 11 miss), but all four miss.  
Quertus 20(-72): Magic missile Badrazel for 15 points of damage.  SR penetration: 14+18=32.  Retreat.
Tierak 19(-72): waiting. 
Narcelia 17:waiting
Kripp 17: Rushing Waters.  Badrazel and Errtu are blasted downward by a wave of water.  Badrazel falls down and lands in the waiting jaws of a Shark(bull rush 25 feet times d6 roll of 6 = fall 150 feet).   Errtu falls sixty feet downward and recovers (bull rush 20 feet times d6 roll of 3 = fall 60 feet).  Reflex Save DC: 10 +8 +4=22.  Badrazel's reflex save: 3 + bonuses.  Errtu's reflex save: 3 + bonuses.  
Fiendish Shark: Shark's prey finally arrives.  Shark hits, but bites for no damage (DR).  Shark is disappointed. Sharks need Power Attack.
Zieggrek gets AOO against Errtu who has fallen adjacent to him.  Zieggrek rolls 10, misses.
Errtu 17(-16): Full Attack.  Power Attack 5.  Sword versus Zieggrek 11, 7, 9, 16.  Whip versus Zieggrek.  15,19.  77 points of damage.  Balor failed to grapple with whip.   
Badrazel 17 (-219 hp):  Attack on Fiendish Shark.  Shark is beheaded by vorpal sword and flies up 45'.
Dariel 15(-61): Swept away by river.
Zieggrek 14(-188 hp):  Full Attack on Errtu.  Zieggrek does 16 points of damage to Errtu (DR, would have been 55). 
Fiendish huge Shark 13: Opens its mouth wide. 
Ki’Willis 8(-88): fast heal 3.   Matron Ki'Willis casts Greater Command at Errtu.  Rolls 17+ for SR, spell affects Errtu.  Errtu rolls 9+23=32 will save.  Errtu resists the Greater Command. 
Carcelon 7(-61): clw wand 5


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 26, 2004)

Tierak will begin using a wand of Cure Light Wounds to patch herself up.


----------



## Xael (Apr 26, 2004)

Quertus bites his teeth together, as he tries not to scream in both pain and anger. He's getting pissed off, and knows that he can't take much more, but he'll damn right take at least one Balor with him!

Quertus casts _Magic Missile_ at Badrazel and moves farther from the chasm, towards the back of the entrance hall. 

He sends message through RTB to everyone in it: _*Let's take that bastard down and get out of here! We should regroup at the entrance.*_


----------



## Uriel (Apr 26, 2004)

OoC:Tired of doing nothing...Damn, even the Greater Dispel did squat.Kripp is not amused.

IC

Doing what he can to try and catch both Balors if possible, Kripp unleashes his _Rushing Waters_ upon Badrazel (and Errtru is possible), trying to knock him out of the air and hopefully, down into the River below.


----------



## Endur (Apr 26, 2004)

ooc: Do you still want to cast magic missile with Badrazel having 71 hit points left?


			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Quertus casts _Magic Missile_ at Badrazel and moves farther from the chasm, towards the back of the entrance hall.


----------



## Xael (Apr 26, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> ooc: Do you still want to cast magic missile with Badrazel having 71 hit points left?



OOC: Sure. Quertus might even hit him.  SR is another matter though.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 26, 2004)

Since the two demons are no longer within the range of the spell Ki'Willis will not cast Wail of the Banshee. Instead she will cast a Greater Command at Errtu, ordering him to "Flee!"


----------



## Endur (Apr 26, 2004)

Initiative Final Round (Round 7)
Torellan 24(-85): gaseous form to coffin.
Kilcif 23(-100): Kilcif shoots four arrows at Badrazel (20 critical, 16 hit, 1 miss, 9 miss) and two hit, inflicting 92 points of damage.  Badrazael explodes in a blinding flash of light.  All of the Drow and the Kuo-toa suffer light blindness from the glare.  
Errtu, Kilcif, Matron Ki'Willis, Kripp, and Zieggrek are caught in the exposion.  
100 points, DC 30
Errtu reflex save 19+23=42, take 50 damage, fort save 9+
Kilcif reflex save 2 +, takes 100 damage.  fort save 7+. 
Matron Ki'Willis Millithor, save 16 + , takes 50 damage.  The undead body of Matron Ki'Willis Millithor vanishes in the burst of bright light.
Kripp reflex save 8+.  takes 100 damage.  Fried Fiendish Fish.
Zieggrek reflex save 9+.  takes 100 damage.  Damned Daemon Drow.
Quertus 20(-72): 
Tierak 19(-72):  
Narcelia 17: 
Errtu 17(-66):  Attack Kilicif.  20.  Kilcif is beheaded.  
Dariel 15(-61): Swept away by river.
Zieggrek 14(-188 hp):  Full Attack on Errtu.  Zieggrek does 16 points of damage to Errtu (DR, would have been 55). 
Carcelon 7(-61): clw wand 5


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 26, 2004)

Ki'Willis' final thought as she's consumed by the light is one of deep and profound hatred against all reality, an all-consuming desire to see it all destroyed for the temerity of outlasting her.


----------



## Endur (May 6, 2004)

Quertus calls out to the surviving drow to come closer to him so that he can cast a spell.  Tierak, Narcelia, and Carcelon, blinded by the explosion that destroyed the others, stumble towards Quertus, relying upon the sound of his voice to locate him.  

Quertus casts _Greater Teleport_ and the four drow and Icho the quasit vanish and reappear in Skullport.

Back in Szith Morcane, Errtu howls in rage that the drow escaped his vengence.  With a Stomp of his cloven foot, he shatters the bow that Kilcif used to slay Badrazel.  He tosses the little that is left of Kilcif, Kripp, and Zieggrek into the chasm.  Except for Kilcif's head.  

Errtu holds the smiling bugbear's head in his hand.  Flames shoot up, consuming the head until only a skull is left.  

Errtu teleports to Maerimydra, to deliver the skull to Kurgoth.  After Errtu tells Kurgoth of Badrazel's fate and gives Kurgoth the skull of Badrazel's Slayer, Errtu teleports away from Maerimydra to pursue his own goals.

One hour later, the vampires recover.  The only creatures that still move in Szith Morcane.


----------



## Endur (May 6, 2004)

Kilcif wakes up, with a major hangover and a severe ache on the back of his neck.

The feast has been going on for some time.  

Every bugbear he knows and some he does not know are gathered around a long table, with the best foodstuffs (live and dead) and drink available.

At the head of the table is Kilcif's oldest friend Hrruggek, and Kilcif's Father and the Old Bugbear from Szith Morcane.  

Hrruggek calls out, "The Balor Slayer Awakens.  Come, Kilcif, we saved you the choicest cut!  Tonight we eat roast Balor!"

...

Zieggrek awakens to find himself in the Abyss.  A mighty fiend of the type Glabrezu sits upon a throne of skulls.  A female drow is performing a sexual act on the Glabrezu.  

"Ahhh, Zieggrek, welcome to the Abyss.  Your death on the material plane means that you are banished from that plane for a thousand years.  That is just as well.  It is time that your father, Z’ker’zzt, took a hand in your education.  
"I was worried that the Spider Queen would claim your soul.  But her silence allowed me to intervene and rescue you.  Not only that, but I was also able to claim your mother's soul.  The three of us, one big happy family again!"

Zieggrek realizes that his mother, Dessa Sik-Morcane, is the drow woman performing the obscene sexual act upon the fiend.

"Before, I was the one bound and ordered to perform by the chosen Priestess of Lolth!  Now, I am the master and Dessa will be my puppet for eternity!"


...

Kripp awakens in the dark depths of the Abyss.  He is himself, he has not been transformed into a soul to be harvested, nor has he been transformed into a Daemon.  His scales have a fried stench to them, but otherwise seem slippery as normal.  

Nobody pays any attention to Kripp.  After making some inquiries, Kripp discovers that this is the normal state of affairs in the highly chaotic plane that Demogorgon calls home.  Particularly since the Prince of Demons is not currently on his home plane.       

Kripp reasons that his future fate will probably depend on whether Carcelon performs well or not.  If Carcelon does as _That Which Swims in Darkness_ asked, then Kripp will probably be elevated and made a Demon.  If Carcelon fails in the quest, then Kripp will probably be food for one of the many tentacled horrors that lives in the darkness.

...

A wall of bodies that stretches as far as the eye can see.  This particular section of bodies is a stack of drow.  Ki'Willis recognizes some of the drow beneath her that she had persecuted for heresy and other crimes against the Clergy of Lolth.  Her rage grows as she is shoved into the wall and ignored, forgotten, to suffer for eternity the fate of the faithless.

Stacked in the wall, helpless to move or do anything but scream in frustration, it takes Ki'Willis some time to realize that someone is standing outside the wall.

A horned devil in arcane robes stands outside the wall.  

"I told you I was looking forward to our next meeting.  Although I was willing to forego your soul, I was only willing to do so because I knew that this was your pre-ordained fate.
"Your case came to trial before the Cruel and Uncaring Court of the Underworld, and since you neither showed up for trial, nor hired legal counsel, the judge found against you on a motion for summary judgment.  
"I doubt you will ever manage to escape this wall.  We will be foreclosing on Szith Morcane, House Menzoberanzan, House Morcane, and any other valuables you possessed.
"Goodbye forever."


----------



## Serpenteye (May 6, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> A wall of bodies that stretches as far as the eye can see.  This particular section of bodies is a stack of drow.  Ki'Willis recognizes some of the drow beneath her that she had persecuted for heresy and other crimes against the Clergy of Lolth.  Her rage grows as she is shoved into the wall and ignored, forgotten, to suffer for eternity the fate of the faithless.
> 
> Stacked in the wall, helpless to move or do anything but scream in frustration, it takes Ki'Willis some time to realize that someone is standing outside the wall.
> 
> ...




Ki'Willis struggles against her restraints in a brief explosion of rage before realising the hopelesness of the attempt. She sneers silently towards her neigbours, but her soul is hardened by the torment of undeath and she soon regains her composure. Hate, though still powerful in her mind, no longer consumes her thoughts.
She turns her face to the devil and smiles. "Forever is eternity, eternal potential. The only thing that lasts forever is change. Kelemvor will not rule this realm forever. This wall will fall, if only to my personal efforts to rot it from within. I will be free once again, and the world will feel my wrath.
 You, as always, are irrelevant. You may leave now."  

Time passes, and the Matron once again spins her webs of pleasant lies and poinsoned truths to weave strings of manipulation and rebuild some semblance of her former power. In time, perhaps, her power grows to a malignant cyst in the flesh of the wall. In time, perhaps, the flesh will die or rupture. 
Hatred is a powerful force.

Forever is a long time.


----------



## Dalamar (May 6, 2004)

Getting up from his coffin, Torellan stretches, as if his undead body needed stretching.
"That was refreshing..."

He starts wandering around the empty halls of Szith Morcane, greeting his children as he comes across them. Finally he returns to his coffin.
"This place is so... _dead_."

*OoC:* Lucky Faerûn that Errtu can only stay on the Material plane for an hour before having to return.


----------



## Pyrex (May 6, 2004)

After waiting a moment for her vision to recover, Carcelon looks around to see who all made it out of Szith Morcane.

"In an hour or so Errtu will be forced to return to the abyss.  While I doubt he's left anyone living in Szith Morcane we should return and see what or whom may be recovered and determine whether or not the Matron survived."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

As Kilcif nods his head in acceptance of Hrruggek request he absently rubs the tight knot of muscle that is his neck.  As he approaches his spot of honor among those gathered he has no doubt that he is dead as he recognizes many of the bugbears here as being dead, some of them even by his hand, but as a race known for brutality and greed these actions and deeds where simply accepted.

As Kilcif took his spot of honor he felt no remorse and only acceptance of the simply truth and he raised a goblet of ale in acknowledgement of all who had gathered.  Tearing into the roasted Balor meat and stuffing some in his large maw Kilcif gives a rare smile in appreciation as he roars in satisfaction, “The choices cut indeed!”


----------



## Seonaid (May 6, 2004)

Narcelia flashes a glare at Carcelon for speaking out of turn, but nods at the wisdom of her plan. "Let us head out as soon as we are all ready."


----------



## Endur (May 20, 2004)

After a day of rest and recuperation, Quertus, Carcelon, Narcelia, and Tierak return to Szith Morcane.  They find Torellan alone amongst the ruins.  

The rest of the vampires fled the cavern in search of fresh blood.  Only Torellan had the will power and the sense of mind to await the return of Quertus.

Carcelon, Narcelia, Quertus, Tierak, and Torellan go into hiding.  Quertus focuses on arcane magical research while the others wait for him to develop the perfect magical spell to conquer their foes.

In Maerimydra, Kurgoth goes into a rage after he learns of Badrazel's death.  He orders an immediate assault on Castle Maerimydra.  The assault fails, and many of Kurgoth's best troops join the ranks of the undead.

Quertus uses Icho to contact Graz'zt, Dark Prince of the Abyss.  He learns many dark secrets, including the fact that certain death awaits the drow in Maerimydra.  He also learns of a hidden flaw in the Sword of the Dales, the phylactery would not have contained his soul -- he would have died in truth.  Finally, Quertus learns that Lolth will return, it is simply a matter of time.

Icho attempts to provoke Quertus into attacking Irae T'sarran.  Quertus sees Icho's lust for his soul, and strangles Icho.

As the Grave-rending approaches, Kurgoth tries a final assault, led by himself personally.  The absense of Badrazel dooms the assault.  Irae transforms Kurgoth into a Terrifying Abyssal Death Knight and his minions join the gathering army of the undead.

In Menzoberanzan, the war becomes desperate indeed as the duergar and fiendish forces breach the city walls and invade the famed city of the drow.

In their secure hiding place, Quertus assures the others that he needs but a matter of a few days more for his arcane research.

On the Grave Rending, Irae successfully casts the Great Revenance and all the dead of the city of Maerimydra rise as Revenants under Irae's control.  Before she can lead her nightmarish army into the dalelands, the Heroes of the Sword Coast intervene by slaying Irae T'sarran and destroying the Unliving Temple of Kiaransalee, a temple that exists simultaneously in the Abyss, the Ethereal Plane, and on the Prime material plane.  

Maerimydra becomes a Necropolis filled with an army of the undead.  As the months pass, the revenants fall inert.

Lolth returns, and Carcelon, Narcelia, and Tierak are repaid for their patience with great power.  Their faith is rewarded one hundred times over, as they gain the ability to cast spells they never before dreamed of.

fini?


----------

